# 12/15/2021 | AEW Dynamite - Winter Is Coming



## Big Booty Bex

Greetings fellow men and women of the Seven Kingdoms, in just four days time Winter will be upon us and as usual our King who sits on the Iron Throne Tony Khan will bless us with a PPV quality TV special. Khan has promised more heartbreak and tears than all seasons of GoT combined. On to the card!



















A true test of equally skilled opponents, who will win in the main event when these two immortals clash for the biggest prize in all of professional wrestling! The title is on the line here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466499794898092035


















The promising young lion Dante will go up against the unstoppable mountain that is MJF. Can Dante pull off the ultimate upset and be crowned this years Diamond Battle Royal winner? Or will the Mountain Jacob Friedman prove to be too much? Will Team Taz seek revenge for Dante's betrayal?











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469800410978426880


















A match that has the potential to be a classic in the making and a bitter feud with more hatred that would make even the Starks and Lannisters blush. A match made in heaven from two of the very best in the AEW women's division. Win or lose someone is going home in a body bag!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469753854229106692


















They crossed paths in the Dynamite Diamond Battle Royal, so now Wardlow will make quicker work of Sydal than Bolton did of Theon Greyjoy. Wardlow may look like a warm cuddly teddy bear, but deep inside he is a stone cold killer in the ring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469513170662400002


----------



## CM Buck

Stick your thumbs in matt's eyes wardlow!!!

Metaphorically speaking


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Firefromthegods said:


> Stick your thumbs in matt's eyes wardlow!!!
> 
> Metaphorically speaking












Excellent as usual, Fire.


----------



## .christopher.

At the end of this show we will have confirmation on whether Tony Khan is an idiot with an open cheque book, or someone who actually does have a bit of knowledge about wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shida v Deeb 3 might end up being the best match


----------



## Prosper

The Game of Thrones references are on point @Big Booty Bex 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey

I’m not expecting it, but I hope BD wins. He’s so much more of an engaging TV character being a cocky brutalizing champion, than the milquetoast millennial cowboy Hangman.

I see an intensity in BD that suits being champion over the often bland/too casual Hangman


----------



## Prized Fighter

@Big Booty Bex Are implying that Wardlow is going to cut off Matt Sydal's dick?

In all seriousness, I am excited for this show. Really good matches so far and there is room for more. I could see them adding 1 or 2 more.

I actually like that I am not 100% sure if Bryan or Hangman wins. People are going to bitch no matter what happens, but I like the unpredictability.


----------



## 3venflow

Hoping Hangman wins, MJF hands Punk his first defeat (or at least goes 1-1 with him), and we get the 'originals' main event of Hangman vs. MJF for the title at Revolution before 10,000 fans. The two have wrestled once in AEW for the 2019 Dynamite Diamond Ring and they have come a long way since.

I'd love to see Danielson hold the title at some point, but in this case I think he's filling in for Moxley, who would've won that tournament playing off him being a heel against Hangman in the ladder match.

As for the other matches... MJF is keeping that ring for a third straight year, Serena vs. Shida will be another incredible match between them, and Wardlow will put Sydal to sleep. It does feel that with his recent squashes and more appearances, they finally have a plan for Wardlow beyond being MJF's shadow. I wonder if they'll feed him to Punk before MJF vs. Punk though, maybe with MJF interference backfiring.


----------



## Erik.

Should be a banger.


3venflow said:


> Hoping Hangman wins, MJF hands Punk his first defeat (or at least goes 1-1 with him), and we get the 'originals' main event of Hangman vs. MJF for the title at Revolution before 10,000 fans. The two have wrestled once in AEW for the 2019 Dynamite Diamond Ring and they have come a long way since.
> 
> I'd love to see Danielson hold the title at some point, but in this case I think he's filling in for Moxley, who would've won that tournament playing off him being a heel against Hangman in the ladder match.
> 
> As for the other matches... MJF is keeping that ring for a third straight year, Serena vs. Deeb will be another incredible match between them, and Wardlow will put Sydal to sleep. It does feel that with his recent squashes and more appearances, they finally have a plan for Wardlow beyond being MJF's shadow. I wonder if they'll feed him to Punk before MJF vs. Punk though, maybe with MJF interference backfiring.


It's amazing how many roads they can go down.

Could quite easily have Punk beat MJF with a bit of Wardlow fuckery thrown in there to then go down the route of Page/Punk and MJF/Wardlow instead too...

I just hope the match is good. With Bryan being in there, I have no doubt it will, he doesn't miss. And I'm very intrigued to see how they book it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Bryan Danielson is one of my all-time favorites, but Adam Page winning this upcoming Wednesday is a better decision for the long-term.

Bryan will inevitably win that world title at some point in the future though.

Hikaru Shida vs Serena Deeb will be another awesome match-up in their mini-series!

I'm personally pulling for Serena to win this next one


----------



## JBLGOAT

I think Hangman has to win this otherwise why would Bryan Danielson beat every member of the dark order? If Bryan Danielson was already going to look strong by becoming champion why would you have him look strong by beating a stable?


----------



## Mr316

I just don’t want to see Danielson lose clean.


----------



## ElTerrible

Mr316 said:


> I just don’t want to see Danielson lose clean.


 I´d have neither lose. WCW only had Hall/Nash. Tony Khan has virtually all of pro wrestling at his feet. 90% of wrestlers want to come there. He can pick and choose, like not even Bischoff could.

It´s time TK unleashes the invasion storyline. They basically served this on a plate with the final ROH PPV. You can easily use the messages by Hangman, Danielson, Cole, Punk, Bucks as talking down on ROH. By themselves neither EC3, Titan, Deonna Purrazzo (I know contracted), Rok-C, the Briscoes, Gargano or O`Reilly are needle movers for AEW in terms of product or in-ring quality, but if they hi-jacked the whole show next Wednesday. 

They can deliver multiple points of entry. Briscoes attack FTR, but then come EC3/Titan and brutalize Sting/Darby. The Main Event featuring an attack by Cole, Gargano, O´Reilly with Page/Danielson ending in a no contest. The opportunities are endless from there. 

Who is the leader of the group? Danielson winning the world title from Page, if you want the immediate kickstarter. Maybe there is a backstage moment on the way out, where they pass Punk and after attacking everybody else the whole night, they just grin at him. Maybe Cody is behind it. Maybe it´s Kevin Owens. Hey what will Britt Baker do with Cole turning his back on TK, the Bucks and Hangman?

Just gives us a storyline TK. People give Bischoff and Russo a lot of sh*t, but my god if you gave them this much talent to work with, they´d at least try to shoot for the stars.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The main reason I’d have Bryan Danielson win is that I think he gives the show more juice heading into TBS. Other than MJF, I think BD has had the best matches/promo/heat in the company so why not, at least for a short while to establish the show on TBS, put the title on the most complete/over guy they got.

I just think BD is alot better than Hangman. I really don’t think Hangman benefits much from beating BD bc the audience knows BD is a far better/over performer.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hangman acting too confident since winning the title, he needs his reality checked and lose the title to Danielson. Beating Omega and Danielson back to back is too big a push for the anxious millennial cowboy character long term. Adam Page is all of 30 yrs old - you don't make him a dominant champion this early in his career.


----------



## zkorejo

Excited. Looking forward to this. Can they use Sting's snowfall throughout the night? That will give the show a unique feel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I look forward to Tony Khan making the wrong choice and having Danielson lose to Page clean, oh boy I just can't wait.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I look forward to Tony Khan making the wrong choice and having Danielson lose to Page clean, oh boy I just can't wait.


I’ll be front row for this and if Danielson loses clean I won’t be happy. Put the title on him and run with it. The only way I’ll accept a loss is if Bray gets involved and Bryan is protected.


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I look forward to Tony Khan making the wrong choice and having Danielson lose to Page clean, oh boy I just can't wait.


Why is it the wrong choice?

Because you said so?

You realise this whole story was meant to be Moxley vs. Page, right? Which would have ultimately ended up with Page beating him.

The biggest takeaway from the match isn't who wins - it's what happens next. Who is actually in line to be the next contender after Bryan? Omega is gone, Bryan goes to the bottom of the list, Punk and MJF both are involved in each other...

And what happens with Bryan? - He's now had two big matches in AEW and failed to win both... Does he snap even more?

Homegrown star losing to ex-WWE talent in his first title defence would be a bad narrative. Beat Bryan, beat whoever he faces at Revolution (Probably Adam Cole tbh) and then have him lose to MJF or CM Punk at Double or Nothing.


----------



## La Parka

AEW booked themselves into a corner with this one.

Hangman and Bryan both need the win here.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> AEW booked themselves into a corner with this one.
> 
> Hangman and Bryan both need the win here.


Hangman more so, however.

I've heard nothing but how Hangman's momentum has been halted since he won the belt, barely seen on television and all this. Beating Bryan Danielson, whilst also being made to look a million bucks by him, does everything for Page - yet it doesn't hurt Bryan Danielson in any way, he's Bryan Danielson, the best wrestler in the world and losing to a world champion doesn't hide that fact.

I'd say Moxley leaving had them booked into a corner a bit. He was the one who was meant to win the tournament, he was the one who beat Preston Vance in the eliminator tournament and was likely to be the one to take out the Dark Order before getting to Page and Hangman going over Moxley wouldn't have seen anyone bat an eyelid really, just another solid win under his belt.

Now they COULD have gone with Miro to win the tournament (as he was Moxleys stand in) - but maybe they thought Hangman getting a win over Bryan would actually benefit him more... and who's to argue that?

Hangman will have a short-lived title reign. It won't be as long as Moxley or Omega's. It may not even be as long as Jericho's but I'd say he will get 6 months max. If he doesn't lose it at Revolution, he will definitely lose it at Double or Nothing, in my opinion. But he isn't losing it on his first title defence to an ex-WWE guy so soon after a 2 year journey that got him there.

Two years of build to a title win and the guy loses it in his very first title defense which is ALSO his very next match. Keep that part in mind. Hangman hasn't wrestled since beating Kenny. It would be the dumbest booking move AEW has ever done.

Imagine the Evolution story line. All the build to Batista finally taking down HHH at Wrestlemania, then in his very next match, he loses the title. 

Unless Hangman is injured or has a reason to take time off television, him winning is a no-brainer - Bryan winning would actually shock me more than anything in wrestling the past few years.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’ll be front row for this and if Danielson loses clean I won’t be happy. Put the title on him and run with it. The only way I’ll accept a loss is if Bray gets involved and Bryan is protected.


I won't be unhappy I'll just laugh at the stupidity, anyone can see giving the title to Danielson and letting him run with it is the right move.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I won't be unhappy I'll just laugh at the stupidity, anyone can see giving the title to Danielson and letting him run with it is the right move.


We very much agree. And I’ll have multiple signs. One of which will be “O’Reilly wouldn’t have a job without Cole” I’m praying I won’t have to use it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Why is it the wrong choice?
> 
> Because you said so?
> 
> You realise this whole story was meant to be Moxley vs. Page, right? Which would have ultimately ended up with Page beating him.
> 
> The biggest takeaway from the match isn't who wins - it's what happens next. Who is actually in line to be the next contender after Bryan? Omega is gone, Bryan goes to the bottom of the list, Punk and MJF both are involved in each other...
> 
> And what happens with Bryan? - He's now had two big matches in AEW and failed to win both... Does he snap even more?
> 
> Homegrown star losing to ex-WWE talent in his first title defence would be a bad narrative. Beat Bryan, beat whoever he faces at Revolution (Probably Adam Cole tbh) and then have him lose to MJF or CM Punk at Double or Nothing.


It's the wrong move because putting the belt on Bryan would be the best decision business wise, he's probably the best guy on the roster right now. And yeah Moxley was supposed to be the guy to take the fall, but they've now been given the opportunity to have Bryan take the belt and they'd be insane to not capitalise on it. I like Hangman but if you have the choice between him or Bryan as your world champion you take Bryan every single day. 

And Jesus I hope Hangman doesn't hold it until Double or Nothing, we don't need another long AEW Title reign, time for a short one.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> We very much agree. And I’ll have multiple signs. One of which will be “O’Reilly wouldn’t have a job without Cole” I’m praying I won’t have to use it.


I hope for your sake you don't have to be graced with O'Reilly's presence, nobody deserves to go through that, I have a feeling that's exactly what's gonna happen though 🤷


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's the wrong move because putting the belt on Bryan would be the best decision business wise, he's probably the best guy on the roster right now. And yeah Moxley was supposed to be the guy to take the fall, but they've now been given the opportunity to have Bryan take the belt and they'd be insane to not capitalise on it. I like Hangman but if you have the choice between him or Bryan as your world champion you take Bryan every single day.
> 
> And Jesus I hope Hangman doesn't hold it until Double or Nothing, we don't need another long AEW Title reign, time for a short one.


Why would it be the best decision business wise?

Based on what? Can you prove that in any way?

You're basing the decision on YOUR personal preference as opposed to actual logical booking.

Bryan Danielson is arguably the best guy on the roster. He's the best wrestler in the world. Losing to a world champion doesn't damage him in anyway though.. But it does EVERYTHING for their world champion. Their 'homegrown' product that could do with the momentum and beating Bryan Danielson in his first title defence does just that.

Hangman Page losing the title, in not only his first title defence but, in his first match as world champion after a two year storyline would be a dumb booking decision.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I hope for your sake you don't have to be graced with O'Reilly's presence, nobody deserves to go through that, I have a feeling that's exactly what's gonna happen though 🤷


I’m hoping for Bray if there has to be a debut. Hell, I’d be cool with Braun. But if O’reilly or Gargano shows up I’ll be severely disappointed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Keeping the title on Hangman is the right move


----------



## RiverFenix

If Hangman wins, it needs to be less than clean. So they can go back to his self doubt down the road with Kenny being way less than 100% and then beating AmDrag via referee mistake or something. 

Booking the 30yr old as a confident dominant champion after years of self doubt and anxiety isn't the way to go either.


----------



## MaseMan

There's no way they conclude a three year storyline with having Page lose his _first_ title match. That would instantly crap all over the guy. They aren't doing that, people need to get that thought out of their heads.

I think it will be hard fought match that Page will win, but somehow Danielson will have an "out" so that it isn't a completely clean finish. Maybe there's a collision with the ref or Hangman accidentally hits him with an object, maybe one of the Dark Order members interferes (like Vance getting revenge), or something like that.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Prosper said:


> The Game of Thrones references are on point @Big Booty Bex 😂


Appreciated, brother.



Prized Fighter said:


> @Big Booty Bex Are implying that Wardlow is going to cut off Matt Sydal's dick?


----------



## Klitschko

Hangman will win. AEW doesn't do super fast title reigns. Especially not when they have built up Hangman so much as the main guy. Danielson will put him over clean in a great match to build up Hangman even more.


----------



## thorn123

I am rooting for hangman, even though I haven’t liked the last months booking. Hangman should have been featured in some matches.

But hangman will hopefully win with some shenanigans out of his control. Bryan can absorb a clean loss though. AEW always seem to make both wrestlers look strong in these scenarios.


----------



## Mr316

Could Mox return and kick both Page and Danielson’s ass?


----------



## omaroo

Mr316 said:


> Could Mox return and kick both Page and Danielson’s ass?


Nah too early. 

He should only return when he wants to and is ready mentally and physiclly 100%


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I hope for your sake you don't have to be graced with O'Reilly's presence, nobody deserves to go through that, I have a feeling that's exactly what's gonna happen though 🤷


Kyle O'Reilly will hopefully make his debut soon, and it'll be so sweet to see him on Wednesday nights now


----------



## NamelessJobber

Based on what’s announced so far match-wise, I’d say I’m looking forward to Shida v Deeb the most. I enjoy both competitors but I think Deeb will win which would further exacerbate Shida’s anger and frustration. Hoping a pissed off fierce Shida will start to wreck women in AEW with her kendo stick or something. It’ll be fun.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470221461927432198


----------



## Irish Jet

Sadly there’s zero chance BD wins or Hangman’s title reign would literally be among the most pathetic ever.

Seems all a bit too predictable tbh. Not as excited as I could have been.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Don't think I don't see you running around thumbing up every comment that picks Deeb at the winner @DammitChrist just know that I'm raising your bill by 30% the next time you visit the Dentist.


----------



## DammitChrist

Big Booty Bex said:


> Don't think I don't see you running around thumbing up every comment that picks Deeb at the winner @DammitChrist just know that I'm raising your bill by 30% the next time you visit the Dentist.


Damn, you're good 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470436647334522883

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

If they plan a big debut/turn, this is the time for the first AEW match to end in a no contest. It will protect Page and Danielson, and it will properly piss off the fans, so immediate heat for the group that causes it. I think it´s by far the best outcome.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Erik. said:


> Homegrown star losing to ex-WWE talent in his first title defence would be a bad narrative.


I don’t think it would be. Nobody should care where you wrestled before, and at this point in his career Hangman wrestles far more like a WWE guy as well as cutting promos in a way that sounds exactly like WWE.

It’s Danielson that is showing how to work a brutal non-wwe style in the ring, as well as I think being just better on the mic.

There’s nothing Page does better than BD. So credibility wise, I think it insults the intelligence of the crowd to have Page win. I don’t think it elevates Page to win bc the crowd won’t buy it.

Have BD win, then if you want to create a megastar then have MJF beat BD. I’m not a fan of guys a couple notches below going over

IMO, Omega/Punk/MJF/BD are all far better than Page. So why have your 5th best guy have the belt? And even that’s questionable since Moxley/Kingston are arguable more engaged with the crowd too.

If I was booking this, I’d have the Elite cost Page the title in some way, that way he can get back to feuding with them even if a title isn’t on the line. Elite need something to do with Kenny out and I think toying with Page is far more interesting than the stuff they been doing with Christian/Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus which has gone on way too long


----------



## DammitChrist

I think the Elite continuing their feud with Jurassic Express is leading to a heel turn from Christian Cage soon.


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> I think the Elite continuing their feud with Jurassic Express is leading to a heel turn from Christian Cage soon.


I think they're done, the Elite have moved on to Best Friends/OC. Christian is now the JE spokesman for tag title shots. Could still lead to a Christian heel turn though.


----------



## Erik.

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t think it would be. Nobody should care where you wrestled before, and at this point in his career Hangman wrestles far more like a WWE guy as well as cutting promos in a way that sounds exactly like WWE.
> 
> It’s Danielson that is showing how to work a brutal non-wwe style in the ring, as well as I think being just better on the mic.
> 
> There’s nothing Page does better than BD. So credibility wise, I think it insults the intelligence of the crowd to have Page win. I don’t think it elevates Page to win bc the crowd won’t buy it.
> 
> Have BD win, then if you want to create a megastar then have MJF beat BD. I’m not a fan of guys a couple notches below going over
> 
> IMO, Omega/Punk/MJF/BD are all far better than Page. So why have your 5th best guy have the belt? And even that’s questionable since Moxley/Kingston are arguable more engaged with the crowd too.
> 
> If I was booking this, I’d have the Elite cost Page the title in some way, that way he can get back to feuding with them even if a title isn’t on the line. Elite need something to do with Kenny out and I think toying with Page is far more interesting than the stuff they been doing with Christian/Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus which has gone on way too long


Youre right, nobody should care. That doesn't stop the strange agenda driven folks though who laughed when AEWs first two world title reigns were ex-WWE guys etc. 

I'm not sure I see how it insults the fans intelligence at all. Wrestling doesn't work by who's better than who from a talent perspective but from a booking standpoint. And it sounds like the majority of fans understand that Page should be going over. 

I'm not sure how MJF beating Bryan makes him a megastar. I think that whole situation is an outdated concept in modern wrestling. You have Page go over Bryan, you have MJF go over Punk and you have the two originals fight it out for the world title at a future date. And that's a lot more logical from an AEW point of view. 

They may be. But that doesn't matter. There's a reason Austin or The Rock didn't hold the belt for years despite no one being anywhere near their level. 

Fuckery finishes in world title matches are embarrassingly WWE - but I think the only thing I'd accept is Moxley returning to attack both men or to cost Bryan the match considering it was meant to be him originally and kick start a Mox/Bryan feud.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Excited for the Page-Danielson match.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

How is Malakai Black so bad at spitting liquid? Has he hit anyone dead on with it yet? I never would have guessed it's some sort of skill lmao.

Didn't warrant its own thread but surely others have noticed?


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470780858676264965
Should see some hard cam seats added soon.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Erik. said:


> They may be. But that doesn't matter. There's a reason Austin or The Rock didn't hold the belt for years despite no one being anywhere near their level.


Right, but having your 5th-7th best guy beat your most over guy would be like if HHH beat The Rock for the title back then. I really don’t think many would approve of that booking

HHH certainly was a good performer back then, but not on the level of the top stars of that time. Some may disagree, but I don’t see Page on the level of AEW’s top stars today, which is why him beating BD is something I don’t want to see.

Page overcoming adversity to finally beat Omega was a great singular story to tell. But I don’t think Page as champion is a good story to tell at all.


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Page is going to beat Bryan Danielson tomorrow night, and it'll be for the greater good.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470780858676264965
> Should see some hard cam seats added soon.


Gonna be a packed house!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## 3venflow

There may be an announcement about the Owen Hart Cup on Dynamite too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


>


this was so good

danielson / Hangman and Shida / Deeb is gonna slap hard


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this was so good
> 
> danielson / Hangman and Shida / Deeb is gonna slap hard


Every week these Road To videos make me hyped up. For all the hate that Excalibur gets as a commentator, he is incredible with narrating these videos.


----------



## Boldgerg

Interesting that Wardlow has an advertised singles match on a special show. Seems they are finally going to start his push.

Got a feeling he'll have a mini feud with Shawn Spears before we FINALLY get the MJF pay off at Revolution.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Man, I am hyped for this. Seems like this will be a good first AEW event to attend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Man, I am hyped for this. Seems like this will be a good first AEW event to attend.


you going to this?

fucking hell - its gonna be legendary


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you going to this?
> 
> fucking hell - its gonna be legendary


Yep. Front row with three of my friends.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. Front row with three of my friends.


dang - enjoy it mate / gonna be epic


----------



## themachoprince

hanger v bryan should just take up the whole show .. hanger wins .. punk runs in and pulls out his mma shit on hanger .. bryan joins punk and put hanger thru a few tables n stuff .. wwe gets dropped by usa


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

themachoprince said:


> hanger v bryan should just take up the whole show .. hanger wins .. punk runs in and pulls out his mma shit on hanger .. bryan joins punk and put hanger thru a few tables n stuff .. wwe gets dropped by usa


punk / danielson mega powers team is best for business


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dang - enjoy it mate / gonna be epic


Thanks, man. Really hoping for a Windham appearance.


----------



## RiverFenix

I must be crazy, because I still see the story they're telling us in that Road To... is Hangman is losing. He's too cocky for his own good. 

Shida vs Serena needed a stip. Maybe it goes to a non-finish and then the next match is a stip blow off, even a 2-of-3 falls match. 

I think Dante Martin should win the ring - he and MOTH could make it work as a prize. Issue is Martin pinning MJF here. Do they schmozz it with Punk interfering to protect MJF? Is MJF teflon enough to survive a shot roll up loss? I think Punk interfering is too much, maybe just a miscommunication between MJF and Wardlow - so MJF costs himself the match in a way. MOTH could strategize to set that up to cause friction between MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Erik.

Hope the Owen Hart Cup announcement is that its going to be a round Robin type G1 style tournament.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113206


----------



## MaseMan

I do hope Dante beats MJF. He's worked his tail off to get better as a worker since debuting, and really deserves a big push. Being the first to beat MJF would be a huge deal, and make the kid an instant upper card staple. The loss wouldn't affect MJF at all, he's that over already.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait! Let’s go!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy

MaseMan said:


> I do hope Dante beats MJF. He's worked his tail off to get better as a worker since debuting, and really deserves a big push. Being the first to beat MJF would be a huge deal, and make the kid an instant upper card staple. The loss wouldn't affect MJF at all, he's that over already.


Pretty unlikely given the ring has way more usage as a heel element than a babyface one. And MJF most likely is going to be in the world title picture soon as well and I'm expecting him to beat Punk.

The only way I see him losing this match is if Punk costs him somehow, or if Wardlow costs him which adds another feather in the cap that is their eventual breakup and Wardlow face turn.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> Hope the Owen Hart Cup announcement is that its going to be a round Robin type G1 style tournament.


Agreed. No need to have another step ladder style tournament.


----------



## MaseMan

Dr. Middy said:


> Pretty unlikely given the ring has way more usage as a heel element than a babyface one. And MJF most likely is going to be in the world title picture soon as well and I'm expecting him to beat Punk.
> 
> The only way I see him losing this match is if Punk costs him somehow, or if Wardlow costs him which adds another feather in the cap that is their eventual breakup and Wardlow face turn.


Having Wardlow and/or Punk causing MJF to lose would be fine, and good for storyline advancement in both angles.


----------



## Erik.

You'd have to think Team Taz are more likely to cost Dante Martin the match. 

But I do think Dante wins.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prized Fighter said:


> Agreed. No need to have another step ladder style tournament.


Yes but only for the Younger wrestlers or less than 33 years old.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes but only for the Younger wrestlers or less than 33 years old.


I'm not sure I'd use age as the excluder. Maybe title reigns in last two years or something(or even title challenges in last year). I 'd like some wily vets in a 16 man field - like Angelico, Spears, Christian, Baretta etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boop


----------



## Captain Crosscheck

The AEW championship doesn't make BD, he doesn't need the title. Punk and Danielson are above titles and can be in main event matches without titles.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

I hope Bryan takes the title off of Hangman, such a boring world champion


----------



## Mr316

So who shows up tonight?


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> So who shows up tonight?


I'd be shocked if the Briscoes didn't show up in some capacity.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> I'd be shocked if the Briscoes didn't show up in some capacity.


Next week is in Greensboro NC and could be main evented by Sting and Allin vs FTR & Tully Blanchard. 

NC is FTR's homestate of course. And there is big time history with Sting at the venue.


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> Next week is in Greensboro NC and could be main evented by Sting and Allin vs FTR & Tully Blanchard.
> 
> NC is FTR's homestate of course. And there is big time history with Sting at the venue.


Good point.

I guess it would make more sense for a debut or surprise to happen during a match.


----------



## RapShepard

For a special TV episode the card is ass and a one match show, the debuts and main event will make or break. And no y'all fake loving Shida vs Deeb doesn't count


----------



## RiverFenix

It's Windham or KOR tonight IMO. Briscoes next week in Greensboro. Nobody else would register. I think Gargano goes back to WWE.

Windham character would be biggest impact, and get a Sting-like entrance/debut. KOR would only have such an impact if he joined The Elite giving them a solid five active members with ready made drama of Cole being pulled between YB and former TUE.

I'm not sold that Windham won't end up being connected to Dark Order. I know DO has said that Brodie was their leader and they won't have another one. But Danielson attacking Dark Order piece by piece could be a hidden storyline that writes in Windham into the new DO leadership role. Given Brodie is very much still an on-screen "character" in Dark Order even in his death, and given AEW uses WWE storylines in their stories they can fully use Wyatt Family with Windham and Brodie here. 

Dark Order is flailing and will go out with a whimper if they keep up not wanting to change it. Windham debuting during the Main Event and distracting Danielson could happen. And it could be explained in coming weeks that Danielson made him do it because of how he attacked Brodies people, his people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> For a special TV episode the card is ass and a one match show, the debuts and main event will make or break. And no y'all fake loving Shida vs Deeb doesn't count


lol, pisssss off with the ‘fake loving’ shida / deeb - that shit is gonna slap hard

wardlow murdering sydal will be fun too

c’mon rap, no way for the king of WF to act - love all your subjects


----------



## InfamousGerald

RapShepard said:


> And no y'all fake loving Shida vs Deeb doesn't count


Wym fake loving??? A lot of people want to see this match, you speaking for us now? Lmaoooo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, also Rap - i distrintly remember you being one of the voices that always says ‘don’t reveal the whole card’ - so you can‘t moan when they don’t reveal the whole card

the champ match is enough to get all the viewers


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> For a special TV episode the card is ass and a one match show, the debuts and main event will make or break. And no y'all fake loving Shida vs Deeb doesn't count


Some of us really are excited for Shida/Deeb and have enjoyed their matches and story. No "fake loving" here, sir.


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> It's Windham or KOR tonight IMO. Briscoes next week in Greensboro. Nobody else would register. I think Gargano goes back to WWE.
> 
> Windham character would be biggest impact, and get a Sting-like entrance/debut. KOR would only have such an impact if he joined The Elite giving them a solid five active members with ready made drama of Cole being pulled between YB and former TUE.
> 
> I'm not sold that Windham won't end up being connected to Dark Order. I know DO has said that Brodie was their leader and they won't have another one. But Danielson attacking Dark Order piece by piece could be a hidden storyline that writes in Windham into the new DO leadership role. Given Brodie is very much still an on-screen "character" in Dark Order even in his death, and given AEW uses WWE storylines in their stories they can fully use Wyatt Family with Windham and Brodie here.
> 
> Dark Order is flailing and will go out with a whimper if they keep up not wanting to change it. Windham debuting during the Main Event and distracting Danielson could happen. And it could be explained in coming weeks that Danielson made him do it because of how he attacked Brodies people, his people.


After seeing that next week is in Greensboro - I am firmly on the fence of ZERO debuts tonight.

As far as I am aware, Windham is off filming his first movie so I don't think he'll be available. Plus there hasn't seemed to be any sort of connection there between Khan, AEW and Windham so I just don't know if it'll happen, certainly not tonight anyway. Maybe when Windham finishes filming - but I don't know, maybe he wants to focus on something other than wrestling and Khan hasn't really been able to convince him.

Regarding Kyle O'Reilly - I think they'll save that for an event where The Elite are at least on the card in some way - unless he's just going to show up in a backstage segment.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Winter is coming as a Title kind of implies an evil win . So if hangman does win there needs to be a big heel moment or debut after the match.


----------



## Erik.

JBLGOAT said:


> Winter is coming as a Title kind of implies an evil win . So if hangman does win there needs to be a big heel moment or debut after the match.


I wouldn't look into it that deep.

It's just a follow on from last years TV special which was pretty heel driven and obviously the names stuck with it being in winter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I doubt there is a debut - you don’t need it

you have a champ match / it can carry the show easy

maybe KOR…. maybe - but that is hardly a major debut anyways. Like tony nese level


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I doubt there is a debut - you don’t need it
> 
> you have a champ match / it can carry the show easy
> 
> maybe KOR…. maybe - but that is hardly a major debut anyways. Like tony nese level


Yep, I’m expecting O’Reilly tonight just because I hate him.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think there is a big debut coming. Booking of Danielson vs Hangman mirrors Omega vs Moxley given away on free television last year. I think they'll want to mirror the big Sting debut tonight as well. And just like folks sorta forgot about Sting, I think folks mostly forgot about Windham. We'll ultimately see in a matter or hours.

I don't think the movie level Windham is filming for would keep him away from flying in tonight nor keep him away. He could take a month off from even appearing after making an appearance tonight to keep fans guessing - especially since it's he holidays.

KOR would make more sense debuting in the afterbirth of a Elite(+Fish) vs BF/Chaos match whenever it's booked. I assume over the next 3-4 shows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep, I’m expecting O’Reilly tonight just because I hate him.


well then, hopefully he does something so you can boo him!

plus, take photos to share mate 

i’m jealous, you’re in for an epic night


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well then, hopefully he does something so you can boo him!
> 
> plus, take photos to share mate
> 
> i’m jealous, you’re in for an epic night


I’ll definitely be taking a lot of pictures. I’m just mad I didn’t get the chance to get my giant Rosie O’Donnell sign made before the show haha


----------



## Big Booty Bex

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep, I’m expecting O’Reilly tonight just because I hate him.


I'll be looking out for your O'Reilly sign!


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> For a special TV episode the card is ass and a one match show, the debuts and main event will make or break. And no y'all fake loving Shida vs Deeb doesn't count


TBH I forget what happened on the first Winter is Coming other than Kenny vs Moxley and Sting debuting


----------



## NamelessJobber

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470870091558440965


----------



## RiverFenix

Would MJF winning Dynamite Diamond Ring for third year in a row further help establish it or hurt it at this point? I think Lio and Dante could do so much more with it at this point.

MJF has Punk on his front burner and Wardlow issues likely coming to a head sooner than later at this point. Michael Wardlow ends up looking like a bitch if he keeps taking it much longer from MJF. Time to shit or get off the pot with the MJF vs Wardlow storyline.


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> TBH I forget what happened on the first Winter is Coming other than Kenny vs Moxley and Sting debuting


That's because, like this special, it's designed to be a one match show.

It had the Diamond Ring Battle Royale, Jericho vs. Kazarian, Baker vs. Hirsch and Darby/Cody vs. Team Taz.

They then used the tag match as a way of debuting Sting at the end. 

I can't see any match on the card this week that sees a debut of anyone. Though it's possible we get Wardlow turning on MJF and that's really about it when it comes from the matches tonight UNLESS there is fuckery in the main event.


----------



## Geeee

NamelessJobber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470870091558440965


Shida coming out as an Oni?


----------



## SevenStarSplash

God I'm actually excited for this show tonight, I really hope they pull the trigger on Bryan Danielson. Imagine Main Eventing Wrestlemania in April to finally winning the AEW World Championship in December. Bonkers.


----------



## Prosper

Winter is here.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Winter is here.












Not today, Danielson!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## KingofKings1524

Geeee said:


> Not today, Danielson!


Goddamn that still pisses me off.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who to debut tonight? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Prosper

KingofKings1524 said:


> Goddamn that still pisses me off.


Seriously bro, fuck those Show runners lol


----------



## Geeee

KingofKings1524 said:


> Goddamn that still pisses me off.


Right? They said fuck logical storytelling, we gotta do a swerve bro!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Right? They said fuck logical storytelling, we gotta do a swerve bro!


It only took 8 seasons to get here…. But let Arya stHHHark bury the whole undead roster in half a show


----------



## Erik.

Not sure anything tops this tonight:


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It only took 8 seasons to get here…. But let Arya stHHHark bury the whole undead roster in half a show


You joke, but can you think of anyone that had a story line with Arya and move up the throne ranks afterwards?


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It only took 8 seasons to get here…. But let Arya stHHHark bury the whole undead roster in half a show


It would be way too predictable to actually tell the stories they were building to LOL



Prized Fighter said:


> You joke, but can you think of anyone that had a story line with Arya and move up the throne ranks afterwards?


I mean Arya literally had a list of people she was supposed to kill, and this wasn't one of them, so it's not even a satisfying story for Arya


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> You joke, but can you think of anyone that had a story line with Arya and move up the throne ranks afterwards?


Dude, no lies

she really didn’t leave anybody in a better position after working with her - nobody moved up the card or was put over

even poor Gendry was put under at best


----------



## Erik.

I've heard rumours that Bryan vs. Page is going an hour tonight and it'll end in a draw.

Not sure many people would like that at all - myself included.


----------



## 3venflow

They have passed 6,000 sold now for tonight. From a ticket and gate $ ($360,000+) perspective, the show is already a big success and is up on the previous two visits to Garland.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude, no lies
> 
> she really didn’t leave anybody in a better position after working with her - nobody moved up the card or was put over
> 
> even poor Gendry was put under at best


I think her tag team run with The Hound helped him get over. Although, you could argue that was just because he got more screen time to show he was a top tier character


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I've heard rumours that Bryan vs. Page is going an hour tonight and it'll end in a draw.
> 
> Not sure many people would like that at all - myself included.


Naaahhh - not gonna happen

besides, who‘ll leak their match? its basically between TK, Danielson and Hangman


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Naaahhh - not gonna happen
> 
> besides, who‘ll leak their match? its basically between TK, Danielson and Hangman


I hope not.

Hangman needs the decisive win and I feel a 60 minute draw would feel far too forced.

BUT

We have 4 matches on this card, one of which is likely to be a Wardlow squash....

Last year, we had 5 matches, a Sting debut and the main event went on for 30+ minutes...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I think her tag team run with The Hound helped him get over. Although, you could argue that was just because he got more screen time


I’ll give you that - their run did put a spotlight on him - but his own charisma carried him.

in the end, did she really contribute shit?

the only thing I can say is she was the Jeff Hardy and Sansa was the Matt

or Sansa was the Jannetty - so, if nothing else, Arya at least was better than her scumbag sister


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Hangman needs the decisive win and I feel a 60 minute draw would feel far too forced.
> 
> BUT
> 
> We have 4 matches on this card, one of which is likely to be a Wardlow squash....
> 
> Last year, we had 5 matches, a Sting debut and the main event went on for 30+ minutes...


A 60 minute draw can be magical if done right

but i think Hangman is not up to that sort of level yet - if you told me Omega / Danielson or Okada / Danielson i’d buy it

I can’t see Hangman doing a 60min match - so i really doubt it

remember, Rampage is also after - so, it’ll kill the crowd dead from tiredness


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> A 60 minute draw can be magical if done right
> 
> but i think Hangman is not up to that sort of level yet - if you told me Omega / Danielson or Okada / Danielson i’d buy it
> 
> I can’t see Hangman doing a 60min match - so i really doubt it
> 
> remember, Rampage is also after - so, it’ll kill the crowd dead from tiredness


What if...... now hear me out.

Bryan vs. Hangman..... opened....

Khan said there were to be surprises. That's one big mighty fucking one there.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude, no lies
> 
> she really didn’t leave anybody in a better position after working with her - nobody moved up the card or was put over
> 
> even poor Gendry was put under at best


Damn, I almost forgot about that forced sexual attraction between her and Gentry. Dude was even relegated to mid-card bastard. Jon and Ramsey are fighting in the main event and Gendry is wondering off doing Fuck all.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> I think her tag team run with The Hound helped him get over. Although, you could argue that was just because he got more screen time to show he was a top tier character


The Hound only got over because of his size. That is what brings in the ratings.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Anyone know what AEW’s taping schedule is? They don’t film Rampage before Dynamite, right?


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> Damn, I almost forgot about that forced sexual attraction between her and Gentry. Dude was even relegated to mid-card bastard. Jon and Ramsey are fighting in the main event and Gendry is wondering off doing Fuck all.


This also buried Hot Pie, who really wanted to fuck Arya


----------



## Prized Fighter

KingofKings1524 said:


> Anyone know what AEW’s taping schedule is? They don’t film Rampage before Dynamite, right?


They film Dark before and Rampage after.


----------



## Erik.

Bryan Danielson mentioned recently in an interview that he tweaked his knee against John Silver.

I assume this will play a part in the main event tonight.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> This also buried Hot Pie, who really wanted to fuck Arya


What an ironic name for a guy who couldn't get laid.

Back on track. A one hour main event works better as the last match in a long feud. Tonight feels there will be three longer matches, a extended squash, a long promo segment and a debut.


----------



## rich110991

Oh man I forgot about this!!!!

I want Windham!!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Haven't seen these. Pretty cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471180054310891528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471174249725497349

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471171674750046211


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think i might stay up for this

i mean…. Its only starting at 3am

piece of cakeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzsnoooorrrreeeee


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think i might stay up for this
> 
> i mean…. Its only starting at 3am
> 
> piece of cakeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzsnoooorrrreeeee


I'm actually staying up on a rare occasion.

Got my wife awake too.

DEM CASUALS.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I'm actually staying up on a rare occasion.
> 
> Got my wife awake too.
> 
> DEM CASUALS.


my wife is snoring right next to me now - which is making staying awake both easier and harder 

if i woke her for wrestling….. i might die


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Mr316 said:


> So who shows up tonight?


Windham



Erik. said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Hangman needs the decisive win and I feel a 60 minute draw would feel far too forced.
> 
> BUT
> 
> We have 4 matches on this card, one of which is likely to be a Wardlow squash....
> 
> Last year, we had 5 matches, a Sting debut and the main event went on for 30+ minutes...


Hangman is absolutely horrible, not sure why so many people like this goof. Bryan deserves a decisive victory


----------



## 3venflow

Justin Roberts is back announcing tonight.


----------



## Geeee

My predictions (based on Tony saying we should pay attention to shows other than Winter is Coming for debuts)

-Hanger wins clean/BryD turns back face
-a small debut that has already been telegraphed like Kyle O'Reilly or Dem Boyz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Windham
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman is absolutely horrible, not sure why so many people like this goof. Bryan deserves a decisive victory


so funny, a couple years ago we had to live with everybody calling bryan a goof - and here we are again, just a different target

hangman is great and will only get better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

…. Thatsssit - immm tapping out
]too tired

enjoy the show guyzzzzz


----------



## InfamousGerald

Show hasn't even started and yet it has more posts than some SmackDown threads... That's crazy lol


----------



## Geeee

InfamousGerald said:


> Show hasn't even started and yet it has more posts than some SmackDown threads... That's crazy lol


To be fair, 2 pages of it were talking shit about Game of Thrones LOL


----------



## InfamousGerald

Geeee said:


> To be fair, 2 pages of it were talking shit about Game of Thrones LOL


Activity is activity haha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Keep an eye out on if the lights randomly flickers again. If it does, then Rotunda is coming


----------



## Mr316

Showtime!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Geeee

Bunch of new opening clips


----------



## Geeee

Whoa starting with the belt


----------



## PavelGaborik

I really dislike huge matches opening tbh.


----------



## Mr316

Well damn!


----------



## Whoanma

Someone called this.


----------



## Araxen

I hate how they start with the main event first. Page is winning for sure.


----------



## Mainboy

Fantasitc


----------



## 3venflow

OMG it's opening. Must mean something is happening at the end of the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf?


----------



## kyledriver

Why does aew always put the main event on first? 

Smh

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

So... MJF main events?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Woah, this is first ?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Oh shit. Erik Called it.


----------



## DammitChrist

To be fair, they can wrestle for as long as they want in the opening slot with no time restriction by TNT.


----------



## Whoanma

Big Booty Bex said:


> Oh shit. Erik Called it.


Yeah, I couldn’t remember who. He definitely did it.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Seriously?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This can only mean one thing.

Miro has found GOD and we're getting Miro vs. God in the main event!


----------



## 3venflow

Either it's going long and maybe through ad break one or they have a big cliffhanger/surprise planned at the end I guess. Don't think they'll do a cold finish to the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I really dislike huge matches opening tbh.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Danielson will win. They're going on first because Khan wants to see the IWC burn!


----------



## Geeee

Hangman significantly bigger than Bryan. Didn't really expect that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

This should have main evented anyway.


----------



## kyledriver

Crowd chanting Daniel bryan lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This can only mean one thing.
> 
> Miro has found GOD and we're getting Miro vs. God in the main event!


Vince and Shane hold an official victory over god, so he is basically a jobber.


----------



## Chan Hung

kyledriver said:


> Why does aew always put the main event on first?
> 
> Smh


So you dont have to go first go thru...Chuck Taylor....Dork Order...and then OC to put you to sleep


----------



## Geeee

kyledriver said:


> Crowd chanting Daniel bryan lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Let's go Bryan?


----------



## One Shed

How much would the arena and this place burn down if we got a Brock vs Kofi result here?


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan with the black knee brace. I guess he did get hurt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

It will be funny if the ratings drop after this match lol


----------



## kyledriver

Geeee said:


> Let's go Bryan?


Aw shit I'm actually partially deaf, I always mishear things lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Interesting choice to put this match first with ratings in the shitter. I think Shida vs Serena will do well though.*


----------



## One Shed

Why is the crowd sitting on their hands? Can you imagine that happening during a huge match back in the day?


----------



## DUD

Does this mean Cody winning the TNT Title will be the main event? 😍


----------



## 3venflow

Think Hanger has bulked up a little bit.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *Interesting choice to put this match first with ratings in the shitter. I think Shida vs Serena will do well though.*


I'm gonna go on a limb and say Ember Moon will debut in this match.


----------



## Whoanma

Forum Dud said:


> Does this mean Cody winning the TNT Title will be the main event? 😍


----------



## NamelessJobber

I laugh when they boo


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m late. Is the crowd already asleep?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Why is the crowd sitting on their hands? Can you imagine that happening during a huge match back in the day?


*Because this wasn't the right title feud and we've been saying this since October?*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Chan Hung said:


> I'm gonna go on a limb and say Ember Moon will debut in this match.


90 day non-compete.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> Think Hanger has bulked up a little bit.


wouldnt you if you were world champion?
i know i would


----------



## Geeee

This is a pretty cool looking venue.


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m late. Is the crowd already asleep?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone is sitting down. That is crazy to me.


----------



## Boldgerg

This is garbage so far.


----------



## 3venflow

Pacing of this match suggests it could go 20-30. They're still feeling out after near 10 minutes.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Not gonna lie, this card is weak for this years winter is coming outside of the championship match


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It will be funny if the ratings drop after this match lol


Very well could, rest of the card is lackluster


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match. Love that Bryan uses some intelligence in the ring, rather than just spam superkicks


----------



## RapShepard

I wonder if Bryan puts Brie in this many different positions


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny vs. Danielson was fire. Btw, I really miss him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine this goes into a draw.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Whoanma said:


> Kenny vs. Danielson was fire. Btw, I really miss him.
> View attachment 113270


Me too, Dynamite kinda sucks without him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> Does this mean Cody winning the TNT Title will be the main event? 😍


*I'll just wait for the Cornette review on that one.*


----------



## NamelessJobber

"Cult of meat with extra cheese" sign


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hangman Page vs Bryan Danielson kind of looks like Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're working like they're gonna go 35 plus.


----------



## Chan Hung

Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hangman Page vs Bryan Danielson kind of looks like Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan 😂


I can never unsee that


----------



## The XL 2

Opening with your top match is always dumb.


----------



## Geeee

Lol 59 39= 98%

2% undecided?


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'll just wait for the Cornette review on that one.*


----------



## One Shed

This is such a 2021 crowd. People in the front row staring at their phones. Almost the entire arena is sitting down...


----------



## CovidFan

"59/39 in favor of Page". Someone should've asked Taz who the other 2% are cheering for.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471285428795891714


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The XL 2 said:


> Opening with your top match is always dumb.


They probably were afraid the crowd would be dead because the rest of the card is average


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The XL 2 said:


> Opening with your top match is always dumb.


What could they possibly have coming up that is a more worthy main event than the match that is for the AEW world heavyweight championship? It makes no sense!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> Kenny vs. Danielson was fire. Btw, I really miss him.
> View attachment 113270


[insert my weekly Omega photo]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471285428795891714


----------



## Chan Hung

What the heck. Tony just started speaking? LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RapShepard said:


> I wonder if Bryan puts Brie in this many different positions [emoji848]


Nah. Brie doesn't have this kind of workrate


----------



## The XL 2

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> They probably were afraid the crowd would be dead because the rest of the card is average


They probably should have built a better undercard if they were going to hotshot this match, then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I can never unsee that


Ikr! Thats exactly what it looks like though 😂


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


>


Now we know what those last 2% were voting for.


----------



## DammitChrist

Two Sheds said:


> How much would the arena and this place burn down if we got a Brock vs Kofi result here?


It could still happen


----------



## 3venflow

Yep, one of the rare matches to go through ad break one. Think Bucks vs PAC/Fenix also did.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Remember the North 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Bryan has odd jumping jack form


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match sucks, not gonna lie. It's slow and boring AF.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine this goes into a draw.


We still got a little under 40 minutes left for THAT to happen!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nah. Brie doesn't have this kind of workrate


Brie cant even outwork her sister 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

They will occupy Q1 and Q2 with this match.


----------



## One Shed

This match just made me think of Buff Bagwell vs Booker T in 2001. That is not good.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nah. Brie doesn't have this kind of workrate


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match thus far.


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nah. Brie doesn't have this kind of workrate


That is why she uses Twin Magic.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *This match sucks, not gonna lie. It's slow and boring AF.*


You complain about the Young Bucks's matches continuously, but yet you whine about this match being "slow and boring"


----------



## 3venflow

Love how Hangman did the kip up with his momentum then sold the ribs. Details.


----------



## RapShepard

Hangman needs to talk to Cena and Reigns on how to pull off these "Babyface gets beat up most of the match" matches


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What could they possibly have coming up that is a more worthy main event than the match that is for the AEW world heavyweight championship? It makes no sense!


They do this and talk about the "main event" coming up later. Excaliber before said later tonight we'll see MJF vs Dante in the "main event". Makes no sense at all,


----------



## kyledriver

"He doesn't recycle" 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

DammitChrist said:


> You complain about the Young Bucks's matches continuously, but yet you whine about this match being "slow and boring"


The options aren't simply Young Bucks matches or this.

This has been boring.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> You complain about the Young Bucks's matches continuously, but yet you whine about this match being "slow and boring"


2 different style matches can both be meh


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m drinking water but I know this should be vodka.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Why would Hangman flip backwards from ontop without looking back? LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard

The front rows are trash


----------



## One Shed

They really need to understand that long is not synonymous with good.


----------



## Mr316

This is getting real good.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> The front rows are trash


I have never seen an entire arena sit down for most of a world title match.


----------



## kyledriver

The audience sucks but this match is pretty boring. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This has been a great hard-hitting match so far. I'd expect no less from Bryan, but Hangman is giving a top tier babyface performance right now.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman's selling has been incredible for most of this match. He's still selling rib shots from about the 5th minute.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

GimmeABreakJess said:


> They do this and talk about the "main event" coming up later. Excaliber before said later tonight we'll see MJF vs Dante in the "main event". Makes no sense at all,


Dante is BORING and shouldnt be anywhere near a main event match!


----------



## Mr316

Crowd is great but the front rows need to get their asses up.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh come on is this match still going? It's been nearly half an hour! It shouldn't be going this long. Should have been 15-20 minutes tops.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn both must be tired as fuck


----------



## ImpactFan

Taz: Everyone knows they do big things in the big D....


----------



## The XL 2

Glorified house show match. No one believes the title is in jeopardy with this as the opener.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Forum Dud said:


> Does this mean Cody winning the TNT Title will be the main event? 😍


Did they change it from Christmas?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nasty bump by Hangman.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The XL 2 said:


> Glorified house show match. No one believes the title is in jeopardy with this as the opener.


Why are they putting this match first too? You're just going to have people tuning out because they've already seen the most important part of the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

If Hangman loses, his entire short run will look like complete utter shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson is sadistic man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If they keep this up this match is going to be a classic.


----------



## One Shed

They obviously did this first in order to not let us know it really was going to go forever.


----------



## FrankenTodd

You mean I have to watch Cody after this?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok lets wrap this up, match is gonna be going for almost 40 minutes here, its been great but come on theres other matches to get to, it shouldn't be going this long.


----------



## RapShepard

Hangman really in Cena mode, how long before his spontaneous momentum boost to win lol


----------



## 3venflow

I love this match so much.


----------



## Chan Hung

So.............................. Time Limit Draw?


----------



## Mr316

this match keeps getting better and better


----------



## DammitChrist

Boldgerg said:


> The options aren't simply Young Bucks matches or this.
> 
> This has been boring.


That take aged poorly anyway since the past 10-15 minutes have been hot (and the complete opposite of "boring" or "slow").

It's a great match so far.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> So.............................. Time Limit Draw?


I really hope not. That would mean it is only halfway over.


----------



## The XL 2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why are they putting this match first too? You're just going to have people tuning out because they've already seen the most important part of the show.


Not just that, the audience is going to know that there isn't a chance of a title change. They should have main evented with this.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I hope Dolph Ziggler.. Er I mean Adam Page isnt so meh like this going forward as a champion. 😬 

If so, they should just put Danielson over as new champion rn because Page just doesnt seem ready to be a champion.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yes, this is getting good


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Chan Hung said:


> So.............................. Time Limit Draw?


Did they say there's a 60 minute time limit? I could see this happening if so.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is already a classic! Danielson is truly the BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## ThirdMan

What's the count-out rule in AEW? Count to 200?


----------



## holy

So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Damn it's not raining men it's raining BLOOD!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> That take aged poorly anyway since the past 10-15 minutes have been hot (and the complete opposite of "boring" or "slow").
> 
> It's a great match so far.


The issue is the match has gone on too long, it doesn't need to be half an hour, 15-20 minutes is all they needed and they've just made it boring.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> If Hangman loses, his entire short run will look like complete utter shit.


Maybe but he's young. It could always be viewed as it's his first try at the dance. And next time he wins it, he would have become an experienced star and would be unbeatable as a Champ.

I actually think it would be better for Danielson to win. To make the AEW product more unpredictable.


----------



## 3venflow

Chan Hung said:


> So.............................. Time Limit Draw?


Doubt it. They aren't even 30 minutes in yet when you consider entrances.

Edit: Now they are.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh..Why is Hangman allowed a 3 minute break outside for a little cut? And why is the heel not outside mauling him?


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> I love this match so much.






Mr316 said:


> this match keeps getting better and better






DammitChrist said:


> That take aged poorly anyway since the past 10-15 minutes have been hot (and the complete opposite of "boring" or "slow").
> 
> It's a great match so far.


----------



## One Shed

Wait, they said it would be PiP during the match but they just went to full commercial.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh come on is this match still going? It's been nearly half an hour! It shouldn't be going this long. Should have been 15-20 minutes tops.


Nah, Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega was 1 of the best wrestling matches of the year, and it went a half-hour too.

They can go for as long as they like


----------



## Real Deal

These commercials ruin the match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Their better not be a draw, is Bryan gonna have a draw everytime he wrestles the world champion?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The XL 2 said:


> Not just that, the audience is going to know that there isn't a chance of a title change. They should have main evented with this.


Considering some of the rumours I've heard are that Hangman is unhappy right now, he can't be liking this.


----------



## One Shed

holy said:


> So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


World title matches are 60 minute time limit.


----------



## scshaastin

Excellent trolling by Bryan so far


----------



## ProjectGargano

holy said:


> So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


They never said that. It's 60 minutes time limit


----------



## Chan Hung

holy said:


> So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


They said 60 LMFAO


----------



## MrMeeseeks

holy said:


> So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


You just gonna ignore it was announced clearly before the match it was 60


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega was 1 of the best wrestling matches of the year, and it went a half-hour too.
> 
> They can go for as long as they like


I watched that match and didn't think it was anything special, it was a decent match but it wasn't some revolutionary match, it was like matches we've all seen multiple times before, was way too long. Wrestling matches shouldn't go longer than 20 minutes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega was 1 of the best wrestling matches of the year, and it went a half-hour too.
> 
> They can go for as long as they like


Danielson vs Omega was definitely better than Danielson vs Dolph Ziggler.. er I mean Adam Page.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


>


You should. New Japan is my favourite promotion ever and this has NJPW big match pacing and vibes. This ia a great match for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

holy said:


> So they're just gonna ignore the 30 minute time limit??


They said it's a 60-minute time limit.


----------



## Whoanma

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega was 1 of the best wrestling matches of the year, and it went a half-hour too.
> 
> They can go for as long as they like


It was MOTY, imho.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh..Why is Hangman allowed a 3 minute break outside for a little cut? And why is the heel not outside mauling him?


Shut up you don't get the not intelligence insulting program that is Dynamite lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chan Hung said:


> They said 60 LMFAO


Oh my fucking god........they aren't going to are they???


----------



## Mr316

Danielson might be winning this.


----------



## kyledriver

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh my fucking god........they aren't going to are they???


I'm worried too lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> You should. New Japan is my favourite promotion ever and this has NJPW big match pacing and vibes. This ia a great match for me.


Lol more power to you, just some shit talk on my end.


----------



## 3venflow

His bloody head being pushed into the turnbuckle pad. 😮


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Something you would never see him do in the WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

cornette out of touch sign lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Danielson plays any role he's in amazingly


----------



## Wolf Mark

Danielson is so good, I cannot believe the WWE crapped on him so much


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Match is going to end in ref stoppage lol.


----------



## Mr316

This match is a fucking classic


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh my fucking god........they aren't going to are they???


They are 20 minutes shy from it LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The issue is the match has gone on too long, it doesn't need to be half an hour, 15-20 minutes is all they needed and they've just made it boring.


Nah, screw the 15-20 minute idea.

This length is WAYYYY better


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Considering some of the rumours I've heard are that Hangman is unhappy right now, he can't be liking this.


Wait where did you hear that?


----------



## One Shed

Picking up a bit, but all this should have been compressed into 20 minutes.


----------



## 3venflow

About 38 minutes gone.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Danielson winning over Page's loss of blood would be the perfect heel finish for his character.


----------



## Chan Hung

Thing is...i bet this whole first hour will override the 2nd hour with quality lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, screw the 15-20 minute idea.
> 
> This length is WAYYYY better


If you enjoy it that's fine, but long matches shouldn't be so prominent in wrestling, all just for people to get their shit in. Give me a good 10 minute match over a match that goes for 30 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard

This really is a shit card 

Dante vs MJF

Wardlow vs Matt Sydal

Shida vs Deeb

That's not a list of matches folk stick around for. 

The debuts better be fire


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I watched that match and didn't think it was anything special, it was a decent match but it wasn't some revolutionary match, it was like matches we've all seen multiple times before, was way too long. Wrestling matches shouldn't go longer than 20 minutes.


The majority of wrestling fans who consider Omega vs Bryan to be a top MOTY candidate says otherwise.

You're in the minority, dude.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

He missed Bryan and kicked the steel barricade but that somehow kicked Bryan 😂


----------



## ImpactFan

RapShepard said:


> Wait where did you hear that?


He said in an interview that he was unhappy of his booking since becoming champ, because he wanted to be a fighting champ & this is his first title match since winning it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> Wait where did you hear that?


I'll try and find where I heard it from but I heard Page is unhappy because they're barely putting him on TV as champion and other stuff.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bryan's ability to pace matches is pretty otherworldly right now.

This has been fantastic.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW: "Acknowledge our Time Limit"


----------



## Whoanma

Hangman’s in full BayBayBoom mode: you’ll have to nuke me if you want to pin me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

lol another commercial break


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whys the ref continually rubbing Bryan's face? Lol wtf


----------



## Araxen

Long matches like this should be reserved for PPV's. Commercials kill the vibe of the match big time.


----------



## SAMCRO

I love great matches, but i get tired if anything goes on this long continuously non stop, there is sucha thing as too much of a good thing. Is any other match gonna be able to get on the show tonight?


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> Thing is...i bet this whole first hour will override the 2nd hour with quality lol


Yea not sure why they didn't put this at the end.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> This match is a fucking classic


----------



## DRose1994

Going WAY too long. Third commercial break. Come on.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> cornette out of touch sign lol.


That fan with the sign is completely right too


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I can't believe the match has been going nearly 40 minutes. It's been flying by. 

I do hope this doesn't go a time limit draw though. Keep the Bryan/Omega finish special, and not overuse it by having it happen again when Bryan's in a match with the champ.


----------



## 3venflow

People who complain about the spotty nature and lack of selling in modern wrestling should analyse this. Obviously a few flaws here and there, but the selling and psychology has been fantastic. Both men's conditioning is amazing.


----------



## kyledriver

Do people seriously like these long ass drawn out matches? They have great parts to them but they also have boring ass parts to them which bring the big moments down. I'm honestly falling asleep.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The crowd will shit on the rest of the show if they get a fuck finish or 60 minute draw.*


----------



## Whoanma

Fight forever chants. Don’t encourage them.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This isn't the first time they had this type of thing on TV either. 

HBK/Cena on the Raw after Mania and Brock/Angle were both classics and both were either full 1 hour matches or close.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> The majority of wrestling fans who consider Omega vs Bryan to be a top MOTY candidate says otherwise.
> 
> You're in the minority, dude.


Well of course AEW fans liked it, this is the type of wrestling they love, all I'm saying is, I would never show that match to someone who was new to wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hangmans gonna beat him at 59:45 or something isn't he


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Missed the start, Expected this match to be last as well.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Cutler selling chair mats now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm very curious to see the quarter hour ratings for this match later this week. This is the first time we'll have one match span across 4 quarters in AEW (that I can recall).


----------



## Chan Hung

If you go based on AEW shows...they do a top guy vs jobber 20 minutes usually...thus it makes sense to go one hour with someone not a jobber lol


----------



## 3venflow

Maybe they will do the Tenzan vs Kojima finish and have it end at like 59:52. 😄


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you enjoy it that's fine, but long matches shouldn't be so prominent in wrestling, all just for people to get their shit in. Give me a good 10 minute match over a match that goes for 30 minutes.


The ability to have a breath taking short match is lost these days.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DRose1994 said:


> Going WAY too long. Third commercial break. Come on.


And this time its without it being on during the break, even the network agrees that its too long 😬


----------



## scshaastin

45 in almost ironman match time now


----------



## MEMS

Absolutely incredible match but the commercial hurts big time.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DammitChrist said:


> That take aged poorly anyway since the past 10-15 minutes have been hot (and the complete opposite of "boring" or "slow").
> 
> It's a great match so far.


Some of these people wouldn't know what a great match is even if it slapped them in the face.


----------



## SAMCRO

...Looks like they're gonna have another fucking time limit draw with Bryan, ffs seriously? you can tell its gonna happen, they're clearly going to the 60 minute mark.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *The crowd will shit on the rest of the show if they get a fuck finish or 60 minute draw.*


I'd laugh my ass off if it did and just want to see their faces!


----------



## Chan Hung

Its gonna come down to the last minute.


----------



## Whoanma

MEMS said:


> Absolutely incredible match but the commercial hurts big time.


Not if you’re watching on FITE.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Danielson has to win this.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> The ability to have a breath taking short match is lost these days.


Punk vs Kingston would like to have a word.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> People who complain about the spotty nature and lack of selling in modern wrestling should analyse this. Obviously a few flaws here and there, but the selling and psychology has been fantastic. Both men's conditioning is amazing.


Nah Page is getting his ass kicked in such a one sided nature that it's hard to buy he's actually going to lose. Running through moves that Bryan has won with would only be gripping if AEW had made folk believe previously that they'd do such a short title reign.


----------



## Boldgerg

Goldberg WCW squashes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this long, boring shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

If Hangman somehow retains.. hes gonna have to work on not being so boring in the ring, all he did for like 40 minutes was sell for Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hangmans gonna beat him at 59:45 or something isn't he


59:59 LOL LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ripcitydisciple said:


> Some of these people wouldn't know what a great match is even if it slapped them in the face.


It's almost like match quality is subjective, if you like long matches that's fine, but I can't stand most matches over 20 minutes.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Danielson is still the best wrestler in the World


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> The ability to have a breath taking short match is lost these days.


It's why Goldberg vs Lesnar was a great feud, short matches that were action packed, honestly any Goldberg match for that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why's kicking out of a tombstone so shocking to people? Sammy kicked out of a tombstone off the 2nd rope by MJF. In AEW that move is as effective as a scoop slam.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Like how tombstones are just normal moves now lol


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Punk vs Kingston would like to have a word.


That was dope, I mean in general though. That's on a short list of good short matches in recent years along with Brock vs Goldberg 2 at Mania.


----------



## TheFiend666

This match is doing nothing for me right now...Kind of a snooze fest


----------



## Geeee

Lol was that girl in the crowd a former released NXT wrestler


----------



## Chan Hung

I think we can all agree here, this is literally going to the last minute or very fucking close haha


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Wolf Mark

There's nothing Danielson cannot do


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> Goldberg WCW squashes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this long, boring shit.


Literally anything Goldberg related > this.


----------



## 3venflow

This is basically a NJPW main event. People who thought AEW would be the American NJPW, your wish has come true. 🤣


----------



## Wolf Mark

OK too many kickouts


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine that after all this.............................


IT ENDS.................


IN A ROLLUP


----------



## ImpactFan

We asked Kenny vs Danielson 60min Iron Man match and we got..... this crap


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## TheFiend666

Well thanks to the announcers talking about Bryan leg every 15 seconds I think we all know why and how he's going to lose lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine that after all this.............................
> 
> 
> IT ENDS.................
> 
> 
> IN A ROLLUP


That would be so AEW


----------



## The XL 2

Cold house show match. Time filler.


----------



## Chan Hung

Times running out LOL. IT IS GONNA BE A DRAW


----------



## Trophies

I need to stop reading this thread lol the whiners about long matches.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Deadeye looks like shit so often, like there you could clearly see Danielson's head not hitting the apron.


----------



## Geeee

Kenny's gonna want to do a 2-hour match when he gets back


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd has been hot for this match. One of the best matches of the year so far. Please have an actual finish...


----------



## Mr316

Kiss my ass haters. This match is wild.


----------



## TheFiend666

I miss Kenny!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol now Bryan is already up and fine after a Deadeye on the apron, come on Bryan.....


----------



## 3venflow

Fans still into it after 50 minutes.


----------



## Araxen

What a fucking dumb spot, and then a fucking commercial again. If this match gets five stars, it's delusional thinking.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OMG a commercial after THAT? LOL.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

20


----------



## One Shed

Good table spot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another commercial? LMFAO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

JDfromNY's long ass intro is with him pretending to drive the car is better than this long boring shit 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

Another break? Ffs


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> Another commercial? LMFAO


Picture on picture, bruh. 😁


----------



## Boldgerg

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Literally anything Goldberg related > this.


Professional wrestling is about excitement, adrenaline and moments that make you say wow. Goldberg is underappreciated by modern fans because they've forgotten that and now favour stuff like this, which would put any casual/new fan to sleep.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Geeee said:


> Kenny's gonna want to do a 2-hour match when he gets back


If anyone can do it, it's Kenny. :3


----------



## Ham and Egger

I smell a draw coming. 👃


----------



## RainmakerV2

They seriously couldn't work with TNT on the break slots here? This fuckin blows


----------



## ThirdMan

Araxen said:


> What a fucking dumb spot, and then a fucking commercial again. If this match gets five stars, it's delusional thinking.


Don't worry. It'll get 5.5 Stars instead.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus, still going......matches can still be great without being like 2 hours long. Bryan's not wrestling fucking Okada ffs, it shouldn't be this big of a war to beat Adam Page.


----------



## MEMS

Bryan is not human. Wrestling machine.


----------



## DammitChrist

Boldgerg said:


> Goldberg WCW squashes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this long, boring shit.


Nah, Goldberg matches are definitely not better than this match 😂

Goldberg is boring to watch nowadays anyway.


----------



## scshaastin

55 mins in


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This match is way too long


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Fans still into it after 50 minutes.


95% of them have been sitting the entire match. The crowd is piss poor by any wrestling standards.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Did they seriously just cut away from a concrete spot?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Boldgerg said:


> Professional wrestling is about excitement, adrenaline and moments that make you say wow. Goldberg is underappreciated by modern fans because they've forgotten that and now favour stuff like this, which would put any casual/new fan to sleep.


Guess I'm casual because I dozed off


----------



## The XL 2

The problem with the business now is that every fucking match has to go forever. Its tiresome


----------



## Wolf Mark

When you hit on cement, it should be the end


----------



## Boldgerg

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Goldberg matches are definitely not better than this match 😂
> 
> Goldberg is boring to watch nowadays anyway.


Yeah, they are. Give me Goldberg vs DDP over this slow shit any day.

In fact, give me Goldberg squashing the Boogie Knights in a handicap match over this. Now that was fucking fun.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They should have went by WWE rules and had Danielson have to win this 60 min match FOR a title shot.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus, still going......matches can still be great without being like 2 hours long.


But then how can they tell the subtle intellectual story of how Page valiantly survived all 17 different moves Bryan has used to win since coming to AEW?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Two Sheds said:


> 95% of them have been sitting the entire match. The crowd is piss poor by any wrestling standards.


That's just wrestling these days, but it's clear they've been into the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## BestInTheWorld22

TeamFlareZakk said:


> JDfromNY's long ass intro is with him pretending to drive the car is better than this long boring shit 😂


I can't stand that guy, he's loud, obnoxious and clueless


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, they are. Give me Goldberg vs DDP over this slow shit any day.
> 
> In fact, give me Goldberg squashing the Boogie Knights in a handicap match over this. Now that was fucking fun.


The crowd was about 1000 times better too.


----------



## Dr. Middy

As much as I like this, I think they should have somehow thrown in teases to the fact that they might go broadway with this. Right now, it kinda came as a surprise that they're doing this. 

Am curious how this does ratings-wise though. It's not to the level Bryan/Omega was because those two are both godly and Hangman isn't on their levels, but it has been really great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Match has had some A+ storytelling and psychology, in addition the great pacing and terrific work by both guys.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Crowd has been fine lol, if you're complaining about this Crowd go watch the Bret vs. Shawn Ironman, THATS a dead crowd.


----------



## Boldgerg

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Guess I'm casual because I dozed off


No one can blame you.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol after all this its gonna be a draw, just watch.


----------



## DUD

Only Cody can pull off a match this long.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Goldberg matches are definitely not better than this match 😂
> 
> Goldberg is boring to watch nowadays anyway.


Don't agree, Goldberg at least has casual appeal and he still has that star aura, Any of Goldberg's return matches have been better than this outside of the Undertaker match.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, they are. Give me Goldberg vs DDP over this slow shit any day.
> 
> In fact, give me Goldberg squashing the Boogie Knights in a handicap match over this. Now that was fucking fun.


Good on you admitting you're mentally slow


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## 3venflow

If they go broadway, will they play it back at Battle of the Belts?


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> That's just wrestling these days, but it's clear they've been into the match.


I know, but people keep saying how amazing the crowd has been when they have been poor.


----------



## Geeee

They're not mentioning a time limit, so I don't think there is one


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I feel like they should announce "5 minutes left"..."4 minutes left" etc


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Can this match end already? 10 to 15 minutes would have been better...


----------



## Chan Hung

Araxen said:


> What a fucking dumb spot, and then a fucking commercial again. If this match gets five stars, it's delusional thinking.


It wont get 5 stars my friend, Meltzer already gave it 6 once the bell rang.


----------



## Boldgerg

MrMeeseeks said:


> Good on you admitting you're mentally slow


Yeah, mentally slow because I favour excitement over slow, drawn out, fake mat wrestling.

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> No one can blame you.


I'm only still awake because I'm watching the Technical Workrate Productions livestream and it's just them and the chat shitting on the match, good quality stuff.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Where are the fucking TIME CUES to build the drama? This is so easy, why aren't they doing It? They didn't do it with Bryan and Omega either.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Forum Dud said:


> Only Cody can pull off a match this long.


While on fire


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MrMeeseeks said:


> Good on you admitting you're mentally slow


Classy as ever aren't you?


----------



## The XL 2

2 normal looking guys who look like they work at Quiznos going an hour. Just lovely.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep this is going to the last minute.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, mentally slow because I favour excitement over slow, drawn out, fake mat wrestling.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.


Me too bro. I don't have the attention span to watch a 2 hour match


----------



## Wolf Mark

Logically Danielson is way too good to lose.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol under 5 minutes, so yeah draw incoming just like the Omega match only way longer and more drawn out....


----------



## 3venflow

This will lead to Omega vs Danielson vs Hangman 90 minute draw.


----------



## Wolf Mark

YES!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The XL 2

At this point all they're doing is trading spots. This didn't need to be this long, it's a 30 minute match that has been stretched out


----------



## Trophies

An Iron Man Match without being an Iron Man Match.


----------



## TheFiend666

Tony is hit or miss on announcing man. Sometimes I love him and sometimes he annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, mentally slow because I favour excitement over slow, drawn out, fake mat wrestling.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.


No because you have the attention of someone who's mentally slow Goldberg had always been trash and still is


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This match was WAY too long. 💀


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Me too bro. I don't have the attention span to watch a 2 hour match


I just don't get how people can enjoy it, an hour long match? It just sounds like a slog and it has been.


----------



## RapShepard

Camera botched that


----------



## SAMCRO

Page doesn't deserve this long of a match imo, he's not that level of a wrestler to go this long with a guy like Bryan, if he was Okada yes, but not Hangman Page.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Whoanma said:


> Fight forever chants. Don’t encourage them.


According to this forum the crowd is bored and asleep.


----------



## TheFiend666

Chan Hung said:


> It wont get 5 stars my friend, Meltzer already gave it 6 once the bell rang.


Meltzer and Dammitchrist gave it 6 lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck it, lets have these two guys do a 2 hour match next time.


----------



## Mr316

*5**


----------



## Wolf Mark

Here comes Windham Rotunda!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats the difference between Adam Page and Dolph Ziggler? It kind of looks like the same guy 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Page proving he's one of the best in the world, hanging in there with Bryan.


----------



## Boldgerg

MrMeeseeks said:


> No because you have the attention of someone who's mentally slow Goldberg had always been trash and still is


You're trash, little man.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

For anyone that suffers from sleep deprivation, this is the match for you


----------



## ImpactFan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They should have went by WWE rules and had Danielson have to win this 60 min match FOR a title shot.


I think you meant...... Championship Contender's match.... 

which then does not lead to a championship match.... fucking WWE


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> No because you have the attention of someone who's mentally slow Goldberg had always been trash and still is


Hating prime Goldberg is such a hipster take especially in 2021


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Danielsons cardio is insane


----------



## One Shed

At least the crowd is now mostly standing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> You're trash, little man.


You know someone's opinion isn't much to worry about if they hate Goldberg.


----------



## 3venflow

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Page proving he's one of the best in the world, hanging in there with Bryan.


This match should give him a ton of 'main event confidence' going forward.


----------



## kyledriver

MrMeeseeks said:


> No because you have the attention of someone who's mentally slow Goldberg had always been trash and still is


Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Ref bump incoming? LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ripcitydisciple said:


> According to this forum the crowd is bored and asleep.


Pretty much. That match was a disappointment. 💀


----------



## Wolf Mark

If TK had any guts, Page would lose.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I just don't get how people can enjoy it, an hour long match? It just sounds like a slog and it has been.


I miss Goldberg or Cena matches, they told a story and were to the point...


----------



## TheFiend666

If it ends in a draw lmfao smh


----------



## Chan Hung

1 MINUTE LEFT LMFAO!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus


----------



## Chan Hung

DRAW? LOL


----------



## MrMeeseeks

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I miss Goldberg or Cena matches, they told a story and were to the point...


Then go fucking watch them no one is forcing you to sit here and cry like a bitch


----------



## One Shed

I swear they said one minute left three minutes ago.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol what a bunch of fucking horseshit, 60 fucking minutes only to give us no winner. shocker.


----------



## Araxen

What an awful finish.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I miss Goldberg or Cena matches, they told a story and were to the point...


Just the fact that a even a Super Cena match is better than this bullshit 💀


----------



## Boldgerg

All that for a fucking draw. Fuck off.


----------



## TheFiend666

Dude who does this fucking booking!? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RapShepard

ripcitydisciple said:


> According to this forum the crowd is bored and asleep.


I mean if you ignore 45 minutes of the match you got a point


----------



## Whoanma

LOL!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow, fuck that ending.

Amazing match, but not a fan of that end.


----------



## One Shed

Hahahahaha. Way to kill the crowd for the rest of the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## RainmakerV2

LMAO


----------



## Chan Hung

NOBODY WON! HAHAHAHA HOLY FUCKING HELL


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

SAMCRO said:


> Lol what a bunch of fucking horseshit, 60 fucking minutes only to give us no winner. shocker.


That's AEW for you, just like their top stars going 30 minutes with jobbers


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Holy shit. @Erik. called it. @Erik. called the whole damn match!


----------



## Wolf Mark

@Chan Hung you called it!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Trophies

It's official triple threat when Omega comes back.


----------



## El Hammerstone

fuck off with that


----------



## SAMCRO

So Bryan is just gonna do time limit draws every time he faces a champion? ok then.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Khan has no nuts


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just noticed the Let's Go Brandon t-shirt in the front row. 🤣


----------



## VickB

I hope Adam Page did not get injured during this match...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

this is the second time Bryan Danielson has done this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fucking garbage. What a waste of time.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

And here lies AEW's problem, they can't bare to give one of their top guys a loss so they just go with a draw to save face. Absolutely fucking garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung

Had to save both. AEW put themselves in a corner. A Draw sadly was the best choice.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Heyyy! We know you just watched an hour long match, enjoy no winner because LOLz...


----------



## scshaastin

Lolaew


----------



## The XL 2

Who the fuck saw that one coming? With audiences that have been exposed to everything, promoters have used less sophisticated and very predictable booking tactics.


----------



## TheFiend666

AEW marks be like "Long term story telling at its finest!" LMAO terrible dude


----------



## DammitChrist

Trophies said:


> I need to stop reading this thread lol the whiners about long matches.


I'm just glad this company continues doing these long matches in spite of the minority who opposes them


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was a great match, but the finish wasn't exactly teased to at all leading up to this, and the fact that they already did this finish with Omega not too long ago was a good reason to NOT do a draw.

However, they wanted to do this to keep both guys strong while still giving them this match, and not giving either a loss. So I guess this is a decent solution, and AEW's fanbase I think is way more receptive of something like this.


----------



## 3venflow

Great great match. The only other thing they could've done to have it be a shorter draw is a double KO. They don't do countout and DQs.

With these long matches they need to have Justin Roberts SHOUTING the remaining time to build drama, like in NJPW.


----------



## Whoanma

Trophies said:


> It's official triple threat when Omega comes back.


And it will be a draw.


----------



## Chan Hung

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113272
> 
> 
> Holy shit. @Erik. called it. @Erik. called the whole damn match!


I called it too! LOL


----------



## DUD

Fuck sake.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This winter is coming show is not very good, last years was miles better. I think i'm done for the night, that was an hour of my life i'm not getting back.


----------



## DRose1994

I’m not mad at the match. It was a really good 60 minute match. That being said, there’s 50 or so minutes left in one of their biggest shows, and the rest of the card doesn’t look amazing. Idk.


----------



## ImpactFan

Trophies said:


> It's official triple threat when Omega comes back.


No because it will be a draw too, they should add Marko Stunt in that so he can take the fall. 
Here is how it should play out: Don Callis knocks him out at the start, we don't see him for 59min and they Omega or whoever pins him in the last minute, as he's still laying there


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Had to save both. AEW put themselves in a corner. A Draw sadly was the best choice.


It's a damn shame the shit went down with Mox the way it did


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude who does this fucking booking!? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I would really love to know! Its terrible WWE lite garbage!


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> It's official triple threat when Omega comes back.


I think this is where they're going for Revolution


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They spent an hour on this match and it was all for fucking nothing, could have showcased more of your roster but nah, had to give these guys an hour so the nerds could cream themselves over the technical workrate.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Hugely anti-climatic. And the way they just moved on to announcing MJF vs. the albino black guy as the main event made it all feel unimportant.


----------



## DammitChrist

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, they are. Give me Goldberg vs DDP over this slow shit any day.
> 
> In fact, give me Goldberg squashing the Boogie Knights in a handicap match over this. Now that was fucking fun.


Dude, nobody else really cares about Goldberg in 2021 😂


----------



## Geeee

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I would really love to know! Its terrible WWE lite garbage!


WWE would never do a 60 minute time limit draw. So, this is not really a WWE move


----------



## Mr316

When you go for a full hour. You get fans invested. You gotta give them a winner. Terrible decision.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

DRose1994 said:


> I’m not mad at the match. It was a really good 60 minute match. That being said, there’s 50 or so minutes left in one of their biggest shows, and the rest of the card doesn’t look amazing. Idk.


They really dropped the ball with this show


----------



## Wolf Mark

Danielson should have won with Page's loss of blood. It would have been the perfect heel finish without screwjobs. Then have Page chases the title. Would have put Danielson greatly over as a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Would you rather have a DQ or one guy lose? They put on a classic! Be grateful, you plebs.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm hoping we have a Bray Wyatt debut


----------



## SAMCRO

What a lazy bullshit ending, too afraid to have either guy lose so just have no one lose and no one win, great booking Tony. What a giant waste of fucking time.


----------



## elo

Danielson couldn't beat the champion in 60 minutes, he shouldn't get a rematch without earning one.


----------



## The XL 2

ripcitydisciple said:


> According to this forum the crowd is bored and asleep.


This weird audience filled with misfits and degenerates popped for Orange Cassidy like he was the Rock before he was ever exposed on national television.


----------



## TheFiend666

And to make things better they just show them laying in the ring with nothing said besides they can't wait for the rematch lmfao classic

That will keep the fans tuned in Tony!!!


----------



## Garmonbozia

When Bryan's music hit I had a sense it would go to a 60 minute draw. They didn't disappoint!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yeah I didn't liked the draw... I would be pissed if I am in the crowd


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

I bet all the wrestling youtubers like JDfromNY will gush over this show


----------



## One Shed

Oh and now the Hardlys and Trashitty? Piss break.


----------



## RapShepard

The more pro AEW side is scrambling to explain why that match was good and the ending fine lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, nobody else really cares about Goldberg in 2021 😂


Is that why the ratings always pop when he returns?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> Would you rather have a DQ or one guy lose? They put on a classic! Be grateful, you plebs.



Yes. The point of a big wrestling match is that you want your guy to WIN. Not just be happy because they did moves for 60 minutes and Meltzer is gonna give it 5.


No wonder wrestling is fucking dead man.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No ref bump, so a wild slapnuts won't be the debut tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Ham and Egger said:


> Would you rather have a DQ or one guy lose? They put on a classic! Be grateful, you plebs.


A classic of boredom


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

OK If you are gonna bring in Danielson to be a huge talent - to put him up against your top talent in huge main event matches. Both of his huge matches against AEW top talent have ended in a time limit draw. At some point one of the two will need to lose a match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Cole wears his ponny tail like a girl, there


----------



## FrankenTodd

Da fuck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I bet all the wrestling youtubers like JDfromNY will gush over this show


JD is probably saying "OH MY GOD GUYS THAT WAS THE GREATEST FUCKING MATCH OF PRO WRESTLING HISTORY, THAT WAS TWO PURE WRESTLING ATHLETES KICKING THE SHIT OUT OF EACH OTHER I ALMOST CREAMED MYSELF 4 TIMES!!!!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You follow up that trash with the Young Fucks and Best Friends? I'm good on the rest of this show. I'll watch Deeb/Shida tomorrow.*


----------



## The XL 2

What a bunch of fucking geeks. I can't believe they actually push these goofs on national television


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Chan Hung said:


> I called it too! LOL


@Erik. called it on page 6, you owe him a foot massage.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They spent an hour on this match and it was all for fucking nothing, could have showcased more of your roster but nah, had to give these guys an hour so the nerds could cream themselves over the technical workrate.


They're thankfully catering to the majority of wrestling fans instead of listening to the minority that's into the sports entertainment nonsense on Tuesday nights (which is flopping btw).


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Would you rather have a DQ or one guy lose? They put on a classic! Be grateful, you plebs.


I'd rather they go at least 30 minutes less, that shit isn't a classic it was just long


----------



## Whoanma

The F*cks of Youth. Ugh.


----------



## ThirdMan

Enjoyed the match overall. It was well-paced for a match of that length, especially given that they had to work around commercial breaks. Page sitting outside the ring for five minutes after blading certainly wasn't ideal (the match should've simply had a "No Count-outs" stip). Going to a draw is a bit of a cop-out, especially given that they already did it with Omega a while back: they probably should've come up with a twist on that earlier finish.


----------



## 3venflow

Cole gonna present KoR as a Christmas present next week.


----------



## ImpactFan

Kyle debuts next week, the long stare from Cole to Fish & the Fish wink pretty much confirmed it


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Rampage going to be taped today?


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> When you go for a full hour. You get fans invested. You gotta give them a winner. Terrible decision.


I was more forgiving with the Omega match cause it was only 30 fucking minutes, but this was an hour long, sitting there for a fucking hour only to get no winner and be told "tune in for the rematch!".


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bobby Fish mentioned Divide and Conquer. Maybe a warning for the Elite too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Impressive botch save by Wardlow


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Can we hope for a five minute match?


----------



## DRose1994

Fucking hell. It feels like every week on rampage it’s some Young Bucks v Best Friends or Jurassic Express 8 man tag. It’s unwatchable.


----------



## One Shed

The other problem with a match like that is anyone who hears about it and checks it out is going to just skip to the last 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I wouldn't have had much of a problem with the finish if they never did it, and kind of hinted at the possibility leading up to this, but they failed in that regard.


----------



## DammitChrist

Two Sheds said:


> Oh and now the *Hardlys and Trashitty?* Piss break.


We still don't know who those names are, dude


----------



## Geeee

I guess Sydal is done? No offense at all


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Title match was a classic. Crowd was hot throughout. Told a great story, and even though I'm not a fan of the draw, I am interested in seeing the rematch. 

Good to follow it up though with the Wardlow match as a break from the action. That Elite promo was trash though.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow. Sydal has been competitive with Kenny, Andrade and other upper carders, but War Dog decimates him.


----------



## Wolf Mark

What is Spears doing


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm all for Wardlow squashes but I wish he'd change it up a little from just powerbombs.


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> We still don't know who those names are, dude


You messed up and acknowledged them a few weeks ago. Cannot go back on it now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Well, the rest of the matches can’t be too long after that first hour. Besides, Cory needs his full entrance.


----------



## TheFiend666

One of the worst booked Dynamites ever lmao wow


----------



## 3venflow

War Dog's turn is definitely coming soon.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I want to see this in jello


----------



## Trophies

Wardlow is ready to destroy MJF.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wardlow does great squashes, but he should do a little more than just powerbombs, even if it's over.


----------



## TheFiend666

If AEW is going to keep signing all the WWE guys they might need to go 3 hours lol


----------



## One Shed

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Title match was a classic. Crowd was hot throughout. Told a great story, and even though I'm not a fan of the draw, I am interested in seeing the rematch.
> 
> Good to follow it up though with the Wardlow match as a break from the action. That Elite promo was trash though.


The crowd was HOT throughout? You cannot possibly believe that. They were sitting down for the vast majority of it.


----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> Fucking hell. It feels like every week on rampage it’s some Young Bucks v Best Friends or Jurassic Express 8 man tag. It’s unwatchable.


i stopped watching long time ago. Saved myself one hour of torture. I only watch Dynamite.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes. The point of a big wrestling match is that you want your guy to WIN. Not just be happy because they did moves for 60 minutes and Meltzer is gonna give it 5.
> 
> 
> No wonder wrestling is fucking dead man.


Nah, I'm pretty sure that wrestling is still alive, man.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> The more pro AEW side is scrambling to explain why that match was good and the ending fine lol


They gotta call timeout and think this over


----------



## SAMCRO

That hour long waste of time snoozefest has tired me out so much i can barely stand to keep watching the rest of the show, spending an hour on 1 match is ridiculous, i love pizza and this is like stuffing my mouth full of pizza until i choke, i don't wanna eat more pizza after that. I'm close to turning the show off.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Will be interesting to see how Wardlow does on his own idk why but him vs strowman would be a crazy big hoss match


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Whoanma said:


> Well, the rest of the matches can’t be too long after that first hour. Besides, Cory needs his full entrance.


Deserved for curing racism.


----------



## P Thriller

Can AEW please crack down on every single female promo ending in the word "bitch". It isn't as edgy as they think it is.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *You follow up that trash with the Young Fucks and Best Friends? I'm good on the rest of this show. I'll watch Deeb/Shida tomorrow.*


Eh, who needs you anyway


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

La Parka said:


> They gotta call timeout and think this over


you should see the love fest over on squared circle for that match


----------



## scshaastin

Excellent follow up match


----------



## MrMeeseeks

SAMCRO said:


> That hour long waste of time snoozefest has tired me out so much i can barely stand to keep watching the rest of the show, spending an hour on 1 match is ridiculous, i love pizza and this is like stuffing my mouth full of pizza until i choke, i don't wanna eat more pizza after that. I'm close to turning the show off.


Then just fucking turn it off Jesus christ don't sit on a forum and piss and moan


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, who needs you anyway


The best friends are dookie


----------



## ProjectGargano

TheFiend666 said:


> If AEW is going to keep signing all the WWE guys they might need to go 3 hours lol


Huh you are only here to ruining this thread, right? Clown.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> They gotta call timeout and think this over


They have to finish cleaning up all the spilt jizz first.


----------



## Garmonbozia

lol Matt Sydal.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Two Sheds said:


> The crowd was HOT throughout? You cannot possibly believe that. They were sitting down for the vast majority of it.


They were loud. That's what happened.


----------



## Geeee

P Thriller said:


> Can AEW please crack down on every single female promo ending in the word "bitch". It isn't as edgy as they think it is.


Women say bitch. Men say shit


----------



## Boldgerg

That Wardlow squash was better than the first hour.

Fans starting to get behind him as well.


----------



## 3venflow

E fans struggling with pro wrestling outside of the parameters of their programming. You would've hated Flair in the 80s.


----------



## One Shed

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They were loud. That's what happened.


Not by any decent wrestling crowd standards and not for the vast majority of the match.


----------



## Trophies

Uh oh Malakai Black doing vignettes...is he gonna be released in two weeks again


----------



## SAMCRO

MrMeeseeks said:


> Then just fucking turn it off Jesus christ don't sit on a forum and piss and moan


By the look of 95% of the rest of the comments in this thread you'd be the only left here if everyone did what you said.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Two Sheds said:


> The crowd was HOT throughout? You cannot possibly believe that. They were sitting down for the vast majority of it.


are you deaf or something, yes they were sitting, i would be to if it was a hour long match, i dont want to stand for an hour, would you?
the crowd was still making noise though, so, they were still a good crowd


----------



## 3venflow

Is that Brody King under the hood?


----------



## DRose1994

Nice little vignette. “Now you’re so much more than a king.” Dope line.


----------



## Chan Hung

Can they split up Black and Andrade? They have nothing in common.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Two Sheds said:


> Not by any decent wrestling crowd standards and not for the vast majority of the match.


They were loud, in comparison to most crowds nowadays, and for most of the match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> They're thankfully catering to the majority of wrestling fans instead of listening to the minority that's into the sports entertainment nonsense on Tuesday nights (which is flopping btw).


The majority of wrestling fans? A show that gets less than a million viewers cannot be considered the majority in anyway. They're catering to a niche audience dude.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Brody king


----------



## Whoanma

Deeb.


----------



## Derek30

God damn. This is good Malakai shit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yay, another wrestling match that'll thankfully be long! 

Serena Deeb vs Hikaru Shida about to be the *2nd* good match tonight


----------



## Geeee

Did anyone recognize the hands of the masked guy?


----------



## Dr. Middy

That 100% was Brody King, who has a real unique look and is a great big man. He's a good add.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Where is our King @RapShepard? I know he's big on Shida!


----------



## Ham and Egger

"You're much more than a king" Brody King incoming, boys!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> That Wardlow squash was better than the first hour.
> 
> Fans starting to get behind him as well.


Wardlow > Page, better look and his matches are easier to get through.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> The crowd was HOT throughout? You cannot possibly believe that. They were sitting down for the vast majority of it.


You see they were merely saving their energy to cheer later in the match


MrMeeseeks said:


> Then just fucking turn it off Jesus christ don't sit on a forum and piss and moan


Do you have your own opinions?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Geeee said:


> Did anyone recognize the hands of the masked guy?


The last thing he said may have pointed to his tag partner Brody King


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> E fans struggling with pro wrestling outside of the parameters of their programming. You would've hated Flair in the 80s.



How many times did Flair go 60 in a TV world title match? I'll wait.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> are you deaf or something, yes they were sitting, i would be to if it was a hour long match, i dont want to stand for an hour, would you?
> the crowd was still making noise though, so, they were still a good crowd


At the end and they intermittently had loud moments, but they were hilariously quiet for a lot of it. And no, I would not want to stand for an hour long match but for a hot title match I would be standing up and cheering for the first 10-15 minutes before I realized they really were going to go forever.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471304558152409088
Yep, big man Brody King is All Elite. Mikey probably has his theme ready.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

lol @ "sign Chelsea Green" sign


----------



## FrankenTodd

I thought I heard Let’s Go Cena 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Two Sheds said:


> At the end and they intermittently had loud moments, but they were hilariously quiet for a lot of it. And no, I would not want to stand for an hour long match but for a hot title match I would be standing up and cheering for the first 10-15 minutes before I realized they really were going to go forever.


well, i thought they were pretty f*king loud


----------



## Big Booty Bex

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> lol @ "sign Chelsea Green" sign


Said no one ever.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> lol @ "sign Chelsea Green" sign


Maybe that was her brother or something


----------



## MC

RainmakerV2 said:


> How many times did Flair go 60 in a TV world title match? I'll wait.


Don't make such a disingenuous argument.


----------



## ThirdMan

Next week had better have a one-hour Riho/Britt Baker match. Equality, bitches.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> You see they were merely saving their energy to cheer later in the matchDo you have your own opinions?


No no don't you see, they were clearly being quiet as a sign of respect to the revolutionary technical workrate on display, you see AEW fans are quite respectful and understand the true art form that is pro wrestling, a very high IQ fanbase, so high IQ that they don't bathe as it simply gets in the way of their work. 

And no, no he doesn't have his own opinions.


----------



## Boldgerg

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wardlow > Page, better look and his matches are easier to get through.


I like Page, but for me Wardlow has the biggest major star potential on the roster.

Plus he gives me Goldberg vibes.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

thatonewwefanguy said:


> well, i thought they were pretty f*king loud


They were that guys is doing nothing but talking out of his ass


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Wardlow's squash match was better than Hangman vs Bryan!


----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> well, i thought they were pretty f*king loud


They were distractingly quiet to me for the first parts of the match. People in the front row were checking their phones. It was pretty weird to me. I expected them to be really into this when the bell rang.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

thatonewwefanguy said:


> well, i thought they were pretty f*king loud


They were, throughout. Not liking the match is one thing, but to say they weren't loud is funny. I don't know... maybe some of these people watched the match with the volume really low.


----------



## RapShepard

Big Booty Bex said:


> Where is our King @RapShepard? I know he's big on Shida!


Throwing out this trash Chinese food


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

MrMeeseeks said:


> They were that guys is doing nothing but talking out of his ass


yay farting


Two Sheds said:


> They were distractingly quiet to me for the first parts of the match. People in the front row were checking their phones. It was pretty weird to me. I expected them to be really into this when the bell rang.


are you sure about that?


----------



## Ham and Egger

If y'all complaining about the title match feel free to watch the alternative... I FUCKING DARE YA. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I gotta admit Shawn Spears kind of improved somewhat since hanging out with MJF.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> E fans struggling with pro wrestling outside of the parameters of their programming. You would've hated Flair in the 80s.


Dude, I just watched YOH vs Hiromu Takahashi earlier this afternoon (from this morning's NJPW event) and I enjoyed that 60-minute match between Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson moments ago.

I'm getting my wrestling fix today


----------



## Dr. Middy

If you liked the title match, you basically are saying yes I deepthroat Tony Khan's dick.


----------



## Mr316

Where’s Hook? Send me Hook! This show needs Hook!


----------



## RainmakerV2

MC said:


> Don't make such a disingenuous argument.



What? That's just a lame assed excuse. Flair hardly ever went 60 on TV. He mostly did it at House shows. Flair was also the biggest star of his generation, Hangman Page, LOL. This also isn't the fucking 80s. People dont have near the attention spans they did then. Going 60 for no reason is bad for TV.

It's just an excuse to try to rationalize the booking. "Oh, they called Flair the 60 minute man and he went 60 with Steamboat one time, so if you didn't like this you must not have liked Flair!" Hurp durp


----------



## ElTerrible

Ham and Egger said:


> If y'all complaining about the title match feel free to watch the alternative... I FUCKING DARE YA. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


For real. And you don´t have to worry about watching one hour of wrestling in three hours.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dr. Middy said:


> If you liked the title match, you basically are saying yes I deepthroat Tony Khan's dick.


You say that as if they don't already openly admit it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RapShepard said:


> Throwing out this trash Chinese food


whats so trashy about it King Rap?


----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> yay farting
> 
> are you sure about that?


Yes, and a lot of other people on here noticed it too. Everyone was sitting.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? That's just a lame assed excuse. Flair hardly ever went 60 on TV. He mostly did it at House shows. Flair was also the biggest star of his generation, Hangman Page, LOL. This also isn't the fucking 80s. People dont have near the attention spans they did then. Going 60 for no reason is bad for TV.
> 
> It's just an excuse to try to rationalize the booking. "Oh, they called Flair the 60 minute man and he went 60 with Steamboat one time, so if you didn't like this you must not have liked Flair!" Hurp durp


These dudes probably haven't even watched Flair's stuff from the 80s either.


----------



## Mr316

Unfortunately for both ladies, everyone is exhausted from that first hour.


----------



## DRose1994

Crowd has been dead for this one and rightfully so. I like Deeb but the first match was draining.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, and a lot of other people on here noticed it too. Everyone was sitting.


but they were loud, i know they were sitting, i saw it too


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I kinda wish they didn't do this Deeb/Shida match here. On paper it sounded like a good idea, and they're doing good work, but it's tough to get into after the title match. MJF/Dante might be a fun athletic showcase but I think Deeb and Shida could've been next week or on Rampage.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> Unfortunately for both ladies, everyone is exhausted from that first hour.


Exactly, i love Deeb but its hard for me to care about this, i feel so exhausted from that hour long onslaught i just sat through. Which is why it should've went last if it was going that long.


----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> How many times did Flair go 60 in a TV world title match? I'll wait.


Flair vs Steamboat at the Clash went 55 1/2 minutes. I couldn't possibly list all of Flair's matches from WCW, NWA and before but he'd go 60 minutes nearly every night when there was less TV time for pro wrestling. Plenty of his 60 minute matches in Japan aired nationally, I know that much.


----------



## DRose1994

8 man Young Bucks/Best Friends match and Tay Conti vs Penelope Ford submission match — it’s like they don’t want people to tune into rampage.


----------



## Dr. Middy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You say that as if they don't already openly admit it.


I was curious who would agree with that so I can know to ignore them.

You can like the match a lot and still agree it had issues like the finish, which I do. Same goes for all the Goldberg talk during it, and I think peak Goldberg is tremendously great too. Not sure why it has to be love or hate with stuff like this. 

Everybody's throwing people into generalized boxes with this match, it's weird.


----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> but they were loud, i know they were sitting, i saw it too


As I said, they had some intermittent loud chants, but were overall fairly quiet for most of it, especially at the beginning.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

RapShepard said:


> Throwing out this trash Chinese food


You should have went with Sushi, Rap.


----------



## Geeee

I think this card could've used a car crash Bucks match or something. Or just put Dante in this spot


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i think i actually understood what the ring announcer said, i think he said 5 minutes remaining


----------



## Chan Hung

Another Draw? JK LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Serena Deeb dressed like Bayley? 💀


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dr. Middy said:


> If you liked the title match, you basically are saying yes I deepthroat Tony Khan's dick.


As opposed to you getting anal raped by Vince and being conditioned to love it? 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dr. Middy said:


> I was curious who would agree with that so I can know to ignore them.
> 
> You can like the match a lot and still agree it had issues like the finish, which I do. Same goes for all the Goldberg talk during it, and I think peak Goldberg is tremendously great too. Not sure why it has to be love or hate with stuff like this.
> 
> Everybody's throwing people into generalized boxes with this match, it's weird.


I do agree with what you're saying, the match itself wasn't too bad and it was solid, but the finish just ruins it for me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wish Deeb had won this feud, but oh well. Probably their weakest match of the three.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chan Hung said:


> Another Draw? JK LOL


DONT JINX US DUDE!!!


----------



## One Shed

Serena and Shida have had some good matches.


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Flair vs Steamboat at the Clash went 55 1/2 minutes. I couldn't possibly list all of Flair's matches from WCW, NWA and before but he'd go 60 minutes nearly every night when there was less TV time for pro wrestling. Plenty of his 60 minute matches in Japan aired nationally, I know that much.



Yeah. At house shows. In the 80s. Comparing that to this is just dumb dude. To be like "oh you must not like Flair" if you thought that was dumb makes no sense.


----------



## MC

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? That's just a lame assed excuse. Flair hardly ever went 60 on TV. He mostly did it at House shows. Flair was also the biggest star of his generation, Hangman Page, LOL. This also isn't the fucking 80s. People dont have near the attention spans they did then. Going 60 for no reason is bad for TV.
> 
> It's just an excuse to try to rationalize the booking. "Oh, they called Flair the 60 minute man and he went 60 with Steamboat one time, so if you didn't like this you must not have liked Flair!" Hurp durp


TV now and TV then are used and done differently, and you know that so I said you were making that argument disengenously, which you was. You have a point, but things like this dilute that message. 



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> These dudes probably haven't even watched Flair's stuff from the 80s either.


-_- This said absolutely nothing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Another Draw? JK LOL


----------



## One Shed

Whoa, Tony actually had an uninterrupted interview segment in the back!!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex

For you, with love @DammitChrist!


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoa is that the first backstage interview without interruption?


----------



## The XL 2

Decent match but a step down from their 2nd match which was really good.


----------



## RapShepard

thatonewwefanguy said:


> whats so trashy about it King Rap?


I think burger King nuggets might be of higher quality than this general tsos


----------



## Geeee

Griff's mouth writing cheques his ass can't cash


----------



## scshaastin

Excalibotch called them men


----------



## Dr. Middy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I do agree with what you're saying, the match itself wasn't too bad and it was solid, but the finish just ruins it for me.


Yeah I can see that for sure. It was the one part where I agree it wasn't a good idea. They needed to tease to it, give hints to something like that possibly happening instead of doing it out of nowhere. I'd also have Roberts clearly call out as they got closer and closer to the time limit too. 

Didn't help either that they did Bryan/Omega with a draw not all that long ago. If that one never happened, I'd be more okay with this one happening, but it felt like they pigeon-holed themselves into going to this finish.


----------



## Wolf Mark

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wish Deeb had won this feud, but oh well. Probably their weakest match of the three.


Because the hottest one should always win.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I think burger King nuggets might be of higher quality than this general tsos


Maybe you got Private Wang's by mistake.


----------



## RapShepard

Big Booty Bex said:


> You should have went with Sushi, Rap.


Hate sushi


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

SAMCRO said:


> Whoa is that the first backstage interview without interruption?


shocking


----------



## SAMCRO

And of course Deeb loses, cause the uncharismatic block of wood Shida whos already been pushed to the moon needed the win more.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You say that as if they don't already openly admit it.


Dude, he was taking a piss on of those complaining about the fans who enjoyed that awesome opener. It was satire. He was being sarcastic, man 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Griff Garrison is that guy in a horror movie that's gonna get everyone killed.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe you got Private Wang's by mistake.


Probably lol whatever it is I switched to nachos


----------



## ImpactFan

Im starting to think there will not be a debut tonight.... unless someone attacks Cody and of course has to face him when he debuts


----------



## ImpactFan

HOOK


----------



## Dr. Middy

Deeb/Shida was very good, but a much noticeable step below their last match.

I don't think this was the show for that style of match they had, given how the title match earlier on was paced and wrestled. It was too similar. 

This is the kind of show that needed just an all out spotfest type of a sprint that goes like 8-10 minutes, as a complete stylistic counter to the title match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is there no follow up? They go 60 in a world title match and that's just it? Why isnt one of them in the back knocking down Khans door for 5 more minutes or an immediate rematch? Why not interview Page backstage so he can talk about how he's not satisfied with a draw?


----------



## Mr316

There he is! HOOK! Legend.


----------



## SAMCRO

I want HOOK! Send HOOK!


----------



## Big Booty Bex

RapShepard said:


> Hate sushi


Sashimi?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Malakai gonna turn Julia into a hot goth girlfriend


----------



## Geeee

Dr. Middy said:


> Yeah I can see that for sure. It was the one part where I agree it wasn't a good idea. They needed to tease to it, give hints to something like that possibly happening instead of doing it out of nowhere. I'd also have Roberts clearly call out as they got closer and closer to the time limit too.
> 
> Didn't help either that they did Bryan/Omega with a draw not all that long ago. If that one never happened, I'd be more okay with this one happening, but it felt like they pigeon-holed themselves into going to this finish.


I think maybe they did both matches as a draw on purpose


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

A 10 MAN FUCKING TAG ON RAMPAGE? LMFAO!!!!


----------



## ImpactFan

Man.... 8 man tag, 10 man tag.... at least we will have Tay on tv


----------



## RapShepard

Big Booty Bex said:


> Sashimi?


What's that?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Geeee said:


> I think maybe they did both matches as a draw on purpose


It's possible, but even then, I still don't thinking having two HUGE draws so close to each other is a good idea.


----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. At house shows. In the 80s. Comparing that to this is just dumb dude. To be like "oh you must not like Flair" if you thought that was dumb makes no sense.


People asked for an alternative, well here it is. Ring-based pro wrestling. The paying fans liked it, Twitter liked it, it's the type of match that gives AEW a different identity with its 'home of pro wrestling' monikor. I've never seen a company get so much flack for giving its core audience what they want. But muh casuals etc. There's literally WWE on TV all week for their tried and tested tropes, but the more AEW strays from the WWE similarities, the more a circle of people on here complain.


----------



## scshaastin

We must have revenge for Alexas stunt double


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It's been weeks since the last Miro video package. I hope he didn't get lost in that white void.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is there no follow up? They go 60 in a world title match and that's just it? Why isnt one of them in the back knocking down Khans door for 5 more minutes or an immediate rematch? Why not interview Page backstage so he can talk about how he's not satisfied with a draw?


That'd be making the show about one guy and a dumb Vince move


----------



## El Hammerstone

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Griff Garrison is that guy in a horror movie that's gonna get everyone killed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

10 man tag


----------



## Chan Hung

So far, no debuts today LOL


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

MJF MJF MJF MJF MJF MJF


----------



## The XL 2

They're gonna give MJF vs Dante 20 mins? Good lord....


----------



## ProjectGargano

They didn't announced next week matches


----------



## SAMCRO

Hook's debut match entertained me more in 5 minutes than anything in Bryan vs Hangman.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is there no follow up? They go 60 in a world title match and that's just it? Why isnt one of them in the back knocking down Khans door for 5 more minutes or an immediate rematch? Why not interview Page backstage so he can talk about how he's not satisfied with a draw?


Yeah, Corny and others have mentioned how the shows can feel like a bunch of isolated segments. Everyone does their segment, then just leaves until next week.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Did I hear a ten man tag match for this Friday, playa?


----------



## RapShepard

Is Texas associated with incest?


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> A 10 MAN FUCKING TAG ON RAMPAGE? LMFAO!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Your daughter swallows


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> So far, no debuts today LOL


Brody King, sort of, maybe


----------



## La Parka

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's been weeks since the last Miro video package. I hope he didn't get lost in that white void.


God was sick of his trash talk


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> People asked for an alternative, well here it is. Ring-based pro wrestling. The paying fans liked it, Twitter liked it, it's the type of match that gives AEW a different identity with its 'home of pro wrestling' monikor. I've never seen a company get so much flack for giving its core audience what they want. But muh casuals etc. There's literally WWE on TV all week for their tried and tested tropes, but the more AEW strays from the WWE similarities, the more a circle of people on here complain.


If the match does a viewership gain throughout the quarters I'll be the first on here saying it worked. I don't try to do mental calculus to circumvent the truth like some do on here when AEW does a poor number but for some reason they can't just say it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RapShepard said:


> Is Texas associated with incest?


i am wondering that too, have we been blaming alabama instead of texas? is that possible?


----------



## Trophies

Ryback is All Elite!


----------



## Wolf Mark

He said the name of a wrestler outside of AEW, so edgy.


----------



## Mr316

MJF is just incredible.


----------



## Dr. Middy

THE BIG GUY MENTION

_SWELLS IN RYBACK PRIDE








_


----------



## FrankenTodd

‘96? Shit I’m old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Booty Bex

RapShepard said:


> What's that?


Another form of Sushi, but it's made strictly with thinly sliced raw fish lol.


----------



## Boldgerg

Here comes Dante CAWtin.


----------



## Geeee

8-man tag AND a 10-man tag.... Rampage sounds bad :/


----------



## RapShepard

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i am wondering that too, have we been blaming alabama instead of texas? is that possible?


Apparently we have, because that's the first I heard of the fucking siblings of Texas lol


----------



## SAMCRO

This show would be so much better with a little Hook


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> ‘96? Shit I’m old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was born the same year Kurt Angle won a gold medal with a broken freakin' neck! Man we are old.


----------



## Mr316

SAMCRO said:


> Hook's debut match entertained me more in 5 minutes than anything in Bryan vs Hangman.


That’s a fair point. Hook is simply on another level.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A GIGANTIC match huh? I'm skeptical...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> So far, no debuts today LOL


Brody King technically counts.

Plus, they have might just teased the debut of Kyle O'Reilly next week on Dynamite as the 'Christmas gift.'


----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> If the match does a viewership gain throughout the quarters I'll be the first on here saying it worked. I don't try to do mental calculus to circumvent the truth like some do on here when AEW does a poor number but for some reason they can't just say it.


Q1 nearly always does the highest rating so I doubt that. Why is an extra few hundred thousand worth sacrificing your ethos and potentially pissing off the fan base when the networks don't give a f--k about total viewership as long as its high enough to attract their preferred demographics. Smackdown would be a cancellation risk on FOX if it was about viewership, but their 18-49 is very good. WWE gave away three main events on RAW (Lashley's) and ratings barely moved.


----------



## ThirdMan

I suppose, going forward, viewers are gonna have their guards up for a time-limit draw when an AEW title match is positioned at the beginning of the show. It'll be interesting to see if they do it again in the next six months.


----------



## ProjectGargano

There is no Owen Tournament announcement tonight?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> Here comes Dante CAWtin.


Yep, and his attributes are 

high flying 96 
charisma -100


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RapShepard said:


> Apparently we have, because that's the first I heard of the fucking siblings of Texas lol


same here dude


----------



## Big Booty Bex

SAMCRO said:


> This show would be so much better with a little Hook


I agree he should be out there Hookin' for us, the IWC.


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Q1 nearly always does the highest rating so I doubt that. Why is an extra few hundred thousand worth sacrificing your ethos and potentially pissing off the fan base when the networks don't give a f--k about total viewership as long as its high enough to attract their preferred demographics. WWE gave away three main events on RAW (Lashley's) and ratings barely moved.



Going 60 with no winner doesn't piss people off?


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> People asked for an alternative, well here it is. Ring-based pro wrestling. The paying fans liked it, Twitter liked it, it's the type of match that gives AEW a different identity with its 'home of pro wrestling' monikor. I've never seen a company get so much flack for giving its core audience what they want. But muh casuals etc. There's literally WWE on TV all week for their tried and tested tropes, but the more AEW strays from the WWE similarities, the more a circle of people on here complain.


Different does not automatically equal good, that's the thing a lot miss. Just because WWE won't do an hour long singles match on free TV doesn't mean that AEW doing it is good. Just because WWE runs rematches into the ground it doesn't make AEW over featuring folk that don't matter on TV is good.


----------



## Geeee

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A GIGANTIC match huh? I'm skeptical...


Gigantic match can only be Hook's Dynamite debut


----------



## Dr. Middy

So we know Punk is 100% going to show up here.

Most likely Warlow and Team Taz too.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RainmakerV2 said:


> Going 60 with no winner doesn't piss people off?


you are wrongly mistaken, i am mad, there was supposed to be a winner, i didnt think aew would go to the same tactics for bryan's 2nd world title match


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> If the match does a viewership gain throughout the quarters I'll be the first on here saying it worked. I don't try to do mental calculus to circumvent the truth like some do on here when AEW does a poor number *but for some reason they can't just say it.*


We honestly don't need to say anything.

There's plenty of (valid) outside factors out there that affect those numbers.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## RainmakerV2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> you are wrongly mistaken, i am mad, there was supposed to be a winner, i didnt think aew would go to the same tactics for bryan's 2nd world title match



Well you don't matter according to some on here, EVERYONE loved it because Meltzer will say so, duh


----------



## Araxen

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i am wondering that too, have we been blaming alabama instead of texas? is that possible?


He called them ******** too. ******** are usually associated with incest.


----------



## The XL 2

An 8 man and a 10 man tag on Rampage? Lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Going 60 with no winner doesn't piss people off?


Fans will always insta boo a draw but the same fans were also chanting fight forever and five more minutes, so clearly enjoyed it. 60 minute draws aren't a new thing in pro wrestling and there's nothing wrong with a rare one on free TV. The same type of fans who watch AEW were the type of fans watching Okada and Omega go 60 before AEW.


----------



## kyledriver

Another classic MJF promo

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The XL 2 said:


> An 8 man and a 10 man tag on Rampage? Lmao


Plus someone will go one on one with


----------



## One Shed

The XL 2 said:


> An 8 man and a 10 man tag on Rampage? Lmao


Begging for their lowest rating ever.

You ready for those 8 man titles?!?


----------



## Geeee

Dante is maybe the best at flippy shit


----------



## Boldgerg

Dante is the absolute worst kind of modern day wrestler.

A flippy dweeb with no personality who looks like a shit CAW.


----------



## Trophies

lil flip lol


----------



## DUD

Well done to all my brothers in the UK still awake watching this.

We're the real heroes this evening.


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Fans will always insta boo a draw but the same fans were also chanting fight forever and five more minutes, so clearly enjoyed it. 60 minute draws aren't a new thing in pro wrestling and there's nothing wrong with a rare one on free TV. The same type of fans who watch AEW were the type of fans watching Okada and Omega go 60 before AEW.



Okada and Omega was also built for months upon months before that and main evented NJPWs Wrestlemania, and they went 60 at NJPWs second biggest show. Not some kind of TV special in Garland Texas.


Like I said, there's just no getting through to any of the AEW superfans. They have college course mental calculus mapped out to justify every single thing Tony Khan does as good.


----------



## One Shed

At least the producer realized quickly they needed to cut away to another angle during those ten "punches."


----------



## Mr316

These were awful punches in the corner.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well you don't matter according to some on here, EVERYONE loved it because Meltzer will say so, duh


you do realize i dont care, right?
i enjoyed the match, it was great, i shouldnt have said mad, more like slightly disappointed


----------



## Araxen

MJF just seems like he's going through the motions.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Somebody teach Martin how to throw a worked punch. God damn dude.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The boy can flip but can't throw a damn punch. Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Martin should be nowhere near a main event yet. He needs some time to learn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Have you ever watched the Action Button review of that game? 6 hours of oddly engaging entertainment.


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Dante is the absolute worst kind of modern day wrestler.
> 
> A flippy dweeb with no personality who looks like a shit CAW.


Yup, it's confusing why folk talk about him like he's a special talent as if the business isn't full of super athletic guys these days.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Yup, it's confusing why folk talk about him like he's a special talent as if the business isn't full of super athletic guys these days.



Flips man, flips


----------



## Chan Hung

Flipomania is running wild!


----------



## One Shed

At least MJF won.


----------



## Mr316

After all these botches, Dante didn’t deserve to win.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Flips man, flips


Like at least have the class to add character on to your flips


----------



## Geeee

TBH I'm not liking the idea of Ricky Starks putting over Dante though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Araxen

Meh...


----------



## The XL 2

I've been watching this program to support a non WWE alternative but man is it getting hard.


----------



## Chan Hung

lights out. cm punk?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

yes, 3 time dynamite diamond ring winner


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> TBH I'm not liking the idea of Ricky Starks putting over Dante though


Starks really should be one of the guys getting a ton more time.


----------



## Mr316

3 vs 3 announcement.


----------



## Wolf Mark

lol what? should have been Brad Wyatt


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’s STING!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

Another six man tag setup. YAWN


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

ITS STIIIIIIIING!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFiend666

Legit rolled my eyes when it was Sting and Darby lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Fuck sake, I thought the Briscoes might come out then.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The crowd thought it was a WWE guy debuting LMAO..Did you hear the disappointment when it was Sting


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

cm punk is here to save the day


----------



## One Shed

Sigh another multiman match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

_face palm_


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Cult of Meat and Cheese.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

THAT was the gigantic announcement? A 6-man tag (albeit with some star power)?

LOL, well I was right to be skeptical.


----------



## The XL 2

CM Punk looking like an elementary school substitute teacher.


----------



## ThirdMan

RainmakerV2 said:


> The crowd thought it was a WWE guy debuting LMAO..Did you hear the disappointment when it was Sting


Fickle crowd.


----------



## Wolf Mark

One thing we could say about WCW, they never disappointed on surprises


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

predictable


----------



## One Shed

So did Winter come or was it just Meltzer?


----------



## Chan Hung

No Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

That black out was stupid as fuck....

This whole show was a letdown.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471313949475938310


----------



## FrankenTodd

I love Sting but I was expecting a debut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

The theme Winter is Coming should be deleted after tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## One Shed

Big Booty Bex said:


> Cult of Meat and Cheese.


God damn EXTRA cheese!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Underwhelming this ending. I thought Wardlow would turn


----------



## DammitChrist

RapShepard said:


> Different does not automatically equal good, that's the thing a lot miss. Just because WWE won't do an hour long singles match on free TV doesn't mean that AEW doing it is good. Just because WWE runs rematches into the ground it doesn't make AEW over featuring folk that don't matter on TV is good.


One of those is definitely better than the other.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

First hour of the show was amazing. Second hour was weak. Overall an average show.


----------



## Trophies

Teddy Long is Tony's special advisor for this month apparently.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

PavelGaborik said:


> That black out was stupid as fuck....


I got swerved!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Let's do a draw then hit the lights like its a big debut when it isnt..genius! Lmao


----------



## La Parka

Much like the actual game of thrones, winter came and it was a massive disappointment.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Chan Hung said:


> The theme Winter is Coming should be deleted after tonight.


Agree, they hyped this show up like it was gonna be big and it was an absolute dud


----------



## P Thriller

Dante is a great athlete, but holy shit dude learn how to throw punches


----------



## Wolf Mark

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471313949475938310


Wow ross Sapp says something I agree with


----------



## Rise

Nice troll by aew. This whole event was a troll. Fans have gotten to spoiled, expecting major things to happen at every event. Not this time!


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okada and Omega was also built for months upon months before that and main evented NJPWs Wrestlemania, and they went 60 at NJPWs second biggest show. Not some kind of TV special in Garland Texas.
> 
> 
> Like I said, there's just no getting through to any of the *AEW superfans. They have college course mental calculus mapped out to justify every single thing Tony Khan does as good.*


Someone can easily twist that about the opposite side too, dude.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> One of those is definitely better than the other.


Yes we get it you have trouble not praising AEW


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good ending to lead to what should be a fun six man tag match next week.

Not as big of a fan of throwing just random big tag matches on Rampage like that. Don't think people will be as interested in those, and Rampage already is barely sitting at 60 min as is. 

Overall, I'd call this a very good show overall.


----------



## DRose1994

Overall the show was a letdown. Over promised and under delivered on this one.


----------



## Boldgerg

Massively disappointing show that deserves a bad rating.

Couldn't give a shit about the tag match next week. Presume Punk vs MJF will be on the first TBS show.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Why does AEW use the swerve concept as disappointment? "You are all expecting something but we won't do it!"


----------



## Mr316

You have a sold out crowd. Match goes for 1 hour. Give them a fucking winner.


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Agree, they hyped this show up like it was gonna be big and it was an absolute dud


The perception was it would be an entire ppv like quality show. But i agree it was a letdown in a way. Just get rid of the Winter is Coming theme now, it serves zero purpose and label it a regular Dynamite LMFAO


----------



## One Shed

Guess the next couple weeks we get the Christmas with Teddy episodes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

And what do we say to the Briscoes debuting tonight? NOT TODAY!


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okada and Omega was also built for months upon months before that and main evented NJPWs Wrestlemania, and they went 60 at NJPWs second biggest show. Not some kind of TV special in Garland Texas.
> 
> 
> Like I said, there's just no getting through to any of the AEW superfans. They have college course mental calculus mapped out to justify every single thing Tony Khan does as good.


Plus Hangman isn't on the level of an Okada or an Omega, he shouldn't be going 60 minutes with someone like Bryan, he's not at that level imo.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> You have a sold out crowd. Match goes for 1 hour. Give them a fucking winner.


If not, at least a good surprise debut! LOL 🧐 🤣


----------



## Geeee

To be honest, I enjoyed the opener a lot but it left me a bit exhausted for the rest of the show. Like I was really looking forward to Shida vs Deeb 3 but I couldn't really get into it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This weeks dud is making me consider just watching clips of interesting stuff on youtube. This was supposed to be one of their bigger shows and fell flat.


----------



## ThirdMan

This should be a good test of MJF's drawing power, if his main event match holds onto, or builds on, the audience from the first hour.


----------



## 3venflow

Title match was amazing, exceptional pro wrestling and a style I want to see more of in AEW to go with the faster paced stuff. 

Everything after that was skippable. Shida vs Serena was good but they've had two better matches so it was flat. Main event was... ok but they did that Rampage thing of putting the real main event on first. Seems to me they were worried about getting the timing of a 60 minute match right in hour two. Dante isn't ready for a major singles push yet and should get back with his brother when he's healthy.

Malakai/Brody King segment was my second favourite thing after the broadway.

Oh the Wardlow squash was impactful too considering Sydal has faced some of AEW's creme de la creme and never been squashed until now.

7/10 just for the excellence of the world title match.


----------



## The XL 2

I know people are starved for an alternative because modern WWE is basically unwatchable, but this show is not good. Better than Raw and Smackdown, but still not good.


----------



## DammitChrist

RapShepard said:


> Yes we get it you have trouble not praising AEW


I don't have "trouble" doing that at all.

I just refuse to resort doing something that everyone else is taking part of since I don't feel like it (nor am I interested in doing that either)


----------



## Wolf Mark

I'm so tired of seeing Sting and Allin wrestling in multiple tag matches and intervenes pointlessly. Please just let Sting be a commish that announces shit. Just like Bischoff was doing on Raw back in the day.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The XL 2 said:


> I know people are starved for an alternative because modern WWE is basically unwatchable, but this show is not good. Better than Raw and Smackdown, but still not good.



But it can be. They've shown glimpses that it can be. Thats what sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great show, it washes away the gross aftertaste that is known as Raw.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> I don't have "trouble" doing that at all.
> 
> I just refuse to resort doing something that everyone else is taking part of since I don't feel like it (nor am I interested in doing that either)


You do, but it's expected at this point.


----------



## ThirdMan

Does anyone know if AEW producers agent the matches, or if the talent works out most of the moves/beats on their own? Because it was rather weird how the Deeb/Shida and MJF/Martin matches both had the sunset roll-up/reversal thing as featured spots. I think they may have done that in the title match as well (being that they used ALL the moves...heh).


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Ham and Egger said:


> Great show, it washes away the gross aftertaste that is known as Raw.


You seriously consider that a great show? Are you high?


----------



## SAMCRO

Ham and Egger said:


> Great show, it washes away the gross aftertaste that is known as Raw.


Was it though? They gave us an hour long match with no winner, Deeb vs Shida in an ok match, Wardlow did some powerbombs, MJF faced a flippy caw, and a big shocking lights out only for Sting and Darby to appear setting up a tag match. I'd hardly call any of that great.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I'm watching Dark Side of the Ring about Bryan Pillman. You might find it funny I always thought his haircut was a barrier to him main eventing.


----------



## DUSTY 74

The ending we should’ve gotten


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Was it though? They gave us an hour long match with no winner, Deeb vs Shida in an ok match, Wardlow did some powerbombs, MJF faced a flippy caw, and a big shocking lights out only for Sting and Darby to appear setting up a tag match. I'd hardly call any of that great.



Khan booked it. So it's automatically great. Go ahead and ask some people here. I bet they already have an algebra style equation to justify each booking decision and tell you how dumb you are for not liking it.


----------



## SPCDRI

They had Hangman/Danielson go broadway for Danielson's second major time limit draw in 3 months, then aired a so-so episode of Rampage with zero debuts or major moments. I did not care for tonight, felt like a real buzzkill.


----------



## Alright_Mate

AEW produced a masterclass tonight on why they suck.

1) Overprotecting wrestlers which unsurprisingly leads to a predictable time limit draw.

2) Announcements of Six man tags, Eight man tags, Ten man tags. They do far too many matches like this.

3) A main event featuring a indy style gymnast, with an ending which leads to the lights being turned out, only to be left underwhelmed...again.

Tony Khan needs to come up with more ideas, all this repetitiveness just gets so boring.


----------



## Sherlok4

AEW Dynamite with the big L tonight

This show is getting shittier by the week


----------



## JBLGOAT

If someone doesn’t have a Bryan “draw”ielson sign next week. AEW fans are failures


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan booked it. So it's automatically great. Go ahead and ask some people here. I bet they already have an algebra style equation to justify each booking decision and tell you how dumb you are for not liking it.


Yeah if that same exact shit was booked on Raw these people would be crapping all over it.

If Tony Khan did the terrible golden egg shit Vince did you'd have AEW defenders going "Its comedy man, thats always been in wrestling lighten up it was funny".


----------



## 3venflow

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 113306
> 
> 
> The ending we should’ve gotten


They should've done the All Out double swerve. Darby, Sting, Punk do their run ins, Punk does the same 'bringing my friends' line, then with the Pinnacle backing away, lights out and DEM BOYS. Briscoes and Punk would be a crazy popular trio too.

Maybe the Briscoes just don't want to leave the farm, but considering they've set up a feud with FTR, my guess is Khan will wait until the New Year after FTR's round two with Sting/Darby.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hangman vs Bryan: WAY too long! And disappointing, it was literally just Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for 60 minutes

Wardlow vs jobber: great match that not only got Wardlow over but also showed improvement with Shawn Spears 

Deeb vs Shiida: good match but why was Serena dressed like Bayley? 😂

MJF vs Dante Martin: should of been more like Wardlow's match because of how much better MJF is than that vanilla midget.

The ending could of been better, cut time off of Bryan vs Page so Shawn Spears and Wardlow can bring the Champaign for MJF's celebration, THEN have Punk come out with his friends.


----------



## DaSlacker

Show definitely needs somebody to format it. 

Main event ran so close to 10pm that the beatdown, CM Punk run in and announcement for next was so rushed that Sciavone was trying to cram the words in. It made Dante Martin a complete afterthought. 

Seriously, Khan needs to watch old WCW. It often was booked in a way that the main event and any shenanigans finished 5 mins early. Then we'd go to the announcers, who would discuss what happened and talk about next week/tomorrow night.


----------



## 3venflow

My favourite kind of signing. No national exposure in the U.S. but a good talent. These are often AEW's best investments. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471311054533763083


----------



## Chan Hung

They 8 and 10 man tag bullshit sounds right out of a Vince Russo handbook.


----------



## Erik.

Good show - but wasn't as good as last years event.

Well, I called the opener didn't I? Said that it might go to a time limit draw based on what I had heard and that it will most likely open the show if that's the case. And what I said at the time, I stand by, that that particular ending would disappoint me and it did.

The match itself though, up until that point was fantastic. Bryan Danielson is ridiculously good, mans been doing this for near on two decades now. I really hope he is eventually rewarded with the AEW Championship at some point (Even though he doesn't necessarily need it) almost as a thank you for being so fucking good. Thought Page put up a good showing, he was noticeably blowing at times throughout and that's no surprise, going an hour isn't easy. The fact the crowd were chanting for five more minutes after an hour long match tells you they were doing something pretty incredible. But yeah, pretty frustrated by the finish. But not AS frustrated as I would have been if I didn't know what was coming beforehand.

Wardlow is awesome. I think they're using Spears _perfectly_. And it's actually helping to get Wardlow over more. Spears is going to keep telling Wardlow enough is enough and Wardlow will still keep putting in one more powerbomb and eventually when Spears is talking down to him, Wardlow is going to snap. It won't be _THE _turn but it'll be the beginning. Once they realise the fans have him fully backed, they'll do the turn on MJF and it's going to be brilliant.

I felt quite sorry for Serena and Shida because the crowd were pretty burnt out after the opening hour but to their credit they did their absolute best to win them back. Serena is brilliant, I actually hope she can get a TBS title run at some point (as they're never going to let her get a women's title run) - still think it's a fun fact that she's younger than Charlotte Flair. Feels like she's been around forever. Actually quite surprised by Shida winning in all honesty but it doesn't really hurt Serena all that much. Interested to see where she actually goes from here, this has been a pretty good feud and the two of them have great chemistry. 

Main event was what it was. If Wardlow wasn't going to turn and cost MJF the diamond ring, then this was the right result. MJF showing what a master he is by completely getting that crowd amped up again with his mic work. Ending was disappointing. I think a fair few of us expected The Briscoes - but maybe they are going to be saving that for next week. I notice that we have Sting/Darby/Punk vs. MJF/FTR next week so I assume at the climax of that match when Wardlow and Spears join in to make it a 5 on 3, we get a Briscoes debut to even the score and kickstart the FTR feud on AEW television.

Considering this was a special - I'd say it was rather disappointing effort. Whilst I personally enjoyed all the matches bar the main event, I thought the results in two of the matches I did enjoy were relatively poor or the wrong choices which is never good for the viewing pleasure.

Away from the matches - I enjoyed the Malakai Black vignette immensely. The guy is really good creatively and I thought the "You're more than a King" line was good. I am looking forward to seeing Brody King debut and all reports seem to point to him now being an official AEW member so that's good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The World Championship match is the epitome of why people don't watch wrestling anymore, wrestling is quality over quantity, and they had quality for the first 20 minutes, but that's when it ended, after that I just stopped caring and was begging for the match to end for the next 40 minutes,you don't need to book such long matches. If you don't want either guy to lose don't book the match. 

Booking like that is why wrestling can't create new fans.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I normally don't say this about any AEW show but it felt meh to me especially the ending of the title match. Should have ended with Page winning clean or losing due to knockout. Doing another draw in Bryan's match is going to get old if repeated. The last 3 matches felt rushed and the last portion felt rushed. No debuts like I predicted and felt it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> You seriously consider that a great show? Are you high?





SAMCRO said:


> Was it though? They gave us an hour long match with no winner, Deeb vs Shida in an ok match, Wardlow did some powerbombs, MJF faced a flippy caw, and a big shocking lights out only for Sting and Darby to appear setting up a tag match. I'd hardly call any of that great.


Compared to Raw and considering my own personal enjoyment... yes it was a great show. Page/Bryan delivered for me. If you don't like the show then thats on you. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Asuka842

I don’t rate shows 10/10 often. But this was a 10/10 show.


----------



## Joe Gill

TK is the most predictable booker in wrestling history


----------



## midgetlover69

I don’t rate shows 10/10 often. But this was a 1/10 show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Joe Gill said:


> TK is the most predictable booker in wrestling history


Moreso than Vinnie Mac? I could halfway book Raw in an induced coma.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Chan Hung said:


> They 8 and 10 man tag bullshit sounds right out of a Vince Russo handbook.


I gotta respectfully disagree.
If you are right it would appear that lil’ Vince Russo finally learned some traditional booking ideas. The heel and babyface get some backup with a match between the feuding wrestlers and the guys that joined together on each side. It just keeps heat going until the blowoff is booked. It feels like most wrestling promotions around the world have used variations of that booking plan.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Beyond some classic matches I just have no desire to watch a 60 minute match.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> They 8 and 10 man tag bullshit sounds right out of a Vince Russo handbook.


I don't mind a good 6-man tag but anything above that is too chaotic, especially since one of them will definitely be reffed by Rick Knox


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan booked it. So it's automatically great. Go ahead and ask some people here. I bet they already have an algebra style equation to justify each booking decision and tell you how dumb you are for not liking it.


Wow, are you actually frustrated that plenty of other folks enjoyed tonight's episode?


----------



## DaSlacker

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The World Championship match is the epitome of why people don't watch wrestling anymore, wrestling is quality over quantity, and they had quality for the first 20 minutes, but that's when it ended, after that I just stopped caring and was begging for the match to end for the next 40 minutes,you don't need to book such long matches. If you don't want either guy to lose don't book the match.
> 
> Booking like that is why wrestling can't create new fans.


That's what AEW sells. Lots of in-ring action. 

NXT had lots of short matches in two hours and did 560,000. SmackDown pulls 2 million regardless of what it does


----------



## DaSlacker

Joe Gill said:


> TK is the most predictable booker in wrestling history


Booked himself into a corner by shying away from DQ/COs and allowing everyone to get all their shit in.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The World Championship match is the epitome of why people don't watch wrestling anymore, wrestling is quality over quantity, and they had quality for the first 20 minutes, but that's when it ended, after that I just stopped caring and was begging for the match to end for the next 40 minutes,you don't need to book such long matches. If you don't want either guy to lose don't book the match.
> 
> Booking like that is why wrestling can't create new fans.


Dude, you don't even get WHY folks don't watch wrestling as much anymore; so why are you pretending like the opener is the reason why "fans don't watch anymore?"

You realize that lengthy wrestling matches like Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega and Adam Page/Dark Order vs The Elite received consistently strong ratings throughout the entire first half-hour respectively, right?

Plenty of people that tune in to see wrestling actually WANT to watch wrestling matches.

Gee, go figure.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3venflow said:


> Q1 nearly always does the highest rating so I doubt that. Why is an extra few hundred thousand worth sacrificing your ethos and potentially pissing off the fan base when the networks don't give a f--k about total viewership as long as its high enough to attract their preferred demographics. Smackdown would be a cancellation risk on FOX if it was about viewership, but their 18-49 is very good. WWE gave away three main events on RAW (Lashley's) and ratings barely moved.


On average SmackDown performs on par with or better than a majority of Fox's other Primetime programming. It would hardly be at risk of cancellation. It's right there with Alter Ego and less than a million viewers total behind The Simpsons. It's like the 5th most watched non NFL program on Fox in Primetime.


----------



## Geeee

What if?

Danielson vs Omega: 30 minute DRAW
Danielson vs Hangman: 60 minute DRAW

then at Revolution: Triple threat and Hangman stacks them both in 15 minutes?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rise said:


> Nice troll by aew. This whole event was a troll. Fans have gotten to spoiled, expecting major things to happen at every event. Not this time!


 So they GOTCHA'd their audience out of spite, how is that smart?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

DRose1994 said:


> Overall the show was a letdown. Over promised and under delivered on this one.


What were you expecting? The TV didn’t make any promises that weren’t kept. They ran the matches that advertised. There was a debut strongly teased in the skits for The Elite and Malakai Black. Rampage was previewed. 

The format felt reversed tonight. Sixty minute time limit draws do not make effective show openers.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Ultimo Duggan said:


> What were you expecting? The TV didn’t make any promises that weren’t kept. They ran the matches that advertised. There was a debut strongly teased in the skits for The Elite and Malakai Black. Rampage was previewed.
> 
> The format felt reversed tonight. Sixty minute time limit draws do not make effective show openers.


You could argue that a sixty minute opener in general draw or otherwise aren't great show openers. 

The other issue is that when you start your show with the highest profile/most important/match you are selling the show on is akin to people not to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, you don't even get WHY folks don't watch wrestling as much anymore; so why are you pretending like the opener is the reason why "fans don't watch anymore?"
> 
> You realize that lengthy wrestling matches like Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega and Adam Page/Dark Order vs The Elite received consistently strong ratings throughout the entire first half-hour respectively, right?
> 
> Plenty of people that tune in to see wrestling actually WANT to watch wrestling matches.
> 
> Gee, go figure.


Modern wrestling fans and hardcore smarks want to watch long matches, these aren't what create new fans, these aren't what gets the majority of people watching. 

Those types of matches won't grow AEW an audience. If they're content accepting mediocrity and sticking with the same 900k viewers every week, that's cool, but they should be trying to grow their audience and make new fans.


----------



## holy

First of all, thank you to those who corrected me...I genuinely thought the announcer said Bryan vs Hangman has a "30 minute time limit".

Secondly, only the most hardcore of hardcore fans, which is who AEW appeals towards, would be okay with the match going as long as it did.

I watched the match with some interest: it's a Daniel Bryan World Championship match. However, I was expecting a match that would be 20 minutes long or so: have a great match, have a winner, BOOM. DONE.

What we got instead was a match that just dragged on and on and on and on and would just. Not. End. And then we didn't even get a winner, to make things worse.

Fuck off.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Modern wrestling fans and hardcore smarks want to watch long matches, these aren't what create new fans, these aren't what gets the majority of people watching.
> 
> Those types of matches won't grow AEW an audience. If they're content accepting mediocrity and sticking with the same 900k viewers every week, that's cool, but they should be trying to grow their audience and make new fans.


Nah, they should focus on keeping their core fanbase happy first. 

They shouldn't skip to appeasing the unreliable casual fans (who aren't guaranteed to stay around weekly) *without* doing the previous part first.

That's how you piss off the hardcore fans by making unnecessary, major moves all of a sudden.


----------



## validreasoning

MonkasaurusRex said:


> On average SmackDown performs on par with or better than a majority of Fox's other Primetime programming. It would hardly be at risk of cancellation. It's right there with Alter Ego and less than a million viewers total behind The Simpsons. It's like the 5th most watched non NFL program on Fox in Primetime.


Only time a new Simpsons beats SD in viewers is with Sunday night football lead in

The new episodes that have aired this season without NFL lead in.. 

Oct 3 2001, Simpsons 1.48 million viewers
October 17th, 1.51 million viewers
October 24th, 1.83 million viewers
Nov 14th, 1.66 million viewers


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

holy said:


> First of all, thank you to those who corrected me...I genuinely thought the announcer said Bryan vs Hangman has a "30 minute time limit".
> 
> Secondly, only the most hardcore of hardcore fans, which is who AEW appeals towards, would be okay with the match going as long as it did.
> 
> I watched the match with some interest: it's a Daniel Bryan World Championship match. However, I was expecting a match that would be 20 minutes long or so: have a great match, have a winner, BOOM. DONE.
> 
> What we got instead was a match that just dragged on and on and on and on and would just. Not. End. And then we didn't even get a winner, to make things worse.
> 
> Fuck off.


Ha. That is so different that I love it
I thought it was going the limit a few weeks ago at least. I just thought that it was the best for booking. At this point Hangman can’t beat Danielson. It wasn’t until the dying minutes that Hangman had any chance of winning at all. Page needs to go on another growth spurt in his character before he can get past Danielson.


----------



## JasmineAEW

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Modern wrestling fans and hardcore smarks want to watch long matches, these aren't what create new fans, these aren't what gets the majority of people watching.
> 
> Those types of matches won't grow AEW an audience. If they're content accepting mediocrity and sticking with the same 900k viewers every week, that's cool, but they should be trying to grow their audience and make new fans.


WHY do you care about drawing ”new fans”? You’re not Tony Khan. You’re not TNT. You’re simply a fan (if even that).


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

validreasoning said:


> Only time a new Simpsons beats SD in viewers is with Sunday night football lead in
> 
> The new episodes that have aired this season without NFL lead in..
> 
> Oct 3 2001, Simpsons 1.48 million viewers
> October 17th, 1.51 million viewers
> October 24th, 1.83 million viewers
> Nov 14th, 1.66 million viewers


Average viewership thus far in the 2021-2022 TV season is still higher than SD. Even though SD will likely be higher than The Simpsons come the end of The Simpsons' season it's more than likely that 911 Lone Star does better numbers than SD which leaves SD as like the 5th most watched non NFL Primetime Program on Fox. None of that changes my point that SD is far from being in cancellation territory.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Worth every penny. Not happy about the draw, but damn that was fucking fun.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Ha. That is so different that I love it
> I thought it was going the limit a few weeks ago at least. I just thought that it was the best for booking. At this point Hangman can’t beat Danielson. It wasn’t until the dying minutes that Hangman had any chance of winning at all. Page needs to go on another growth spurt in his character before he can get past Danielson.


From a pure optics perspective the World Champion should still be "leveling up" after winning the World Title. Also having the world champion only retain his title inna technicality in his first defense(and his not really looking like a threat for the majority of the match) makes him look a little weaker than he should right now.


----------



## Geeee

validreasoning said:


> Only time a new Simpsons beats SD in viewers is with Sunday night football lead in
> 
> The new episodes that have aired this season without NFL lead in..
> 
> Oct 3 2001, Simpsons 1.48 million viewers
> October 17th, 1.51 million viewers
> October 24th, 1.83 million viewers
> Nov 14th, 1.66 million viewers


TBH The Simpsons is probably a worse show than Raw now


----------



## KingofKings1524

Goddamn that was fun. From me calling the 60 minute match to Punk and Tony shaking hands with me at the end. That’s money well spent,


----------



## Mister Sinister

-I actually thought they booked this world title match to get the belt off of Hangman, so I tuned in to see things happen.
-As soon as they said they were doing the world title match first, I was convinced that this was going to be a no-contest by one reason or another. I knew there was no point in watching.
-Then it went on foreeeeever. And still resulted in a troll end. Holy shit, Batman.
-If the world title is the opener, why even watch the rest of the show.
-Why is MJF vs this dude the main event? Or as the casual viewer sees is, this dude vs this dude.
-Wardlow, Fenix and Starks are the real deal future of the company. AEW have put rockets up the butts of Orange Cassidy, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Sammy and Adam Page, but they haven't had that enthusiasm for Wardlow, Starks or Fenix.


----------



## Slickdude458

God Tony khan just sucks he priotises in ring action over anything else we are just watching ROH 2.0 zzzz. I'm begging for a wrestling company to actually book a compelling television programme not hours upon hours of in ring action we know it's fake actually give us a reason to care with suspenseful build up and storylines.


----------



## thorn123

They booked themselves into a corner. If Bryan v hangman went last and there was an hour to go, we would have known it was going an hour.

For The result they had and the length of the match, this was the best way to do it.

I was critical a few months ago of the predictability of AEW. I definitely didn’t see this coming. So props for that.

classic wrestling back in the day had many time limit draws.

and lastly, it takes a lot of guts to book that match in a two hour show


----------



## Tobiyama

The Rampage Card is awful.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Does anyone think the hour time limit draw was a nod to ROH considering recent events?


----------



## CM Buck

Mixed bag tonight 

Normally I hate time limit draws and 1 hour matches but the time just flew by for me and both came out of this looking great but it guarantees that page is losing at revolution which is the correct call. I see hangman as American naito 

Loved the wardlow squash match and the spears stuff.

Shida deeb was great until the fuck finish. It didn't need a 4th match.

Main event I didn't care for. And that fucking north south east west dive spot was so stupid. Fucking marq Quinn executes that spot much better. And it actually makes a lick of sense 

6.5 out of 10.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

If WWE books themselves into a corner they do a DQ. If AEW books themselves into a corner they do a draw. haha.


----------



## arch.unleash

I don't care if it's the MOTY, it had no winner so it doesn't fucking count, 60 minutes of hard work flushed down the toilet. This company has a new kind of ignorance and stupidity, this is the second time they do this shit, so every EPICZ match will end in a draw because they're stupid lazy bastards who book themselves in corners and put main event matches on weekly shows? Fuck this company, fuck Bryan for agreeing to do all of this for a fucking draw, just make it a 15 minute match with a DQ finish and save this to the PPV with a definitive winner. Ok, rant over, I should give credit where credit is due, Bryan is in the Bret/Shawn category, he's by far the greatest of his generation and one of the best to ever do it, he's so insanely good.


----------



## thorn123

.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

thorn123 said:


> They booked themselves into a corner. If Bryan v hangman went last and there was an hour to go, we would have known it was going an hour.
> 
> For The result they had and the length of the match, this was the best way to do it.
> 
> I was critical a few months ago of the predictability of AEW. I definitely didn’t see this coming. So props for that.
> 
> classic wrestling back in the day had many time limit draws.
> 
> and lastly, it takes a lot of guts to book that match in a two hour show


 Just because it used to be done doesn't mean it should still be done. Time limit draws are relatively antiquated these days. Not that they can't be effective occasionally but to go to that we'll twice in a couple months and involving the same guy in both instances is a strange decision, IMO anyway


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is the first time I've even read the results in a little while.

- 60 minute match on TV in 2021 is stupid but Tony Khan probably marks for old NWA so here it is

- The Young Bucks saying they'll end Sue's (Trent's mum) career so more comedy bullshit.

- Malakai Black doing what seems to be a WWE style vignette

- Show ends with 4 WWE guys and 2 AEW guys brawling. Two of the four WWE guys are well past their used by dates especially Sting who would be classed as a senior citizen in most countries.

Same old AEW...zzzz


----------



## Tell it like it is

Shout out to that guy with the Cornette is out touch sign.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the first time I've even read the results in a little while.
> 
> - 60 minute match on TV in 2021 is stupid but Tony Khan probably marks for old NWA so here it is
> 
> - The Young Bucks saying they'll end Sue's (Trent's mum) career so more comedy bullshit.
> 
> - Malakai Black doing what seems to be a WWE style vignette
> 
> - Show ends with 4 WWE guys and 2 AEW guys brawling. Two of the four WWE guys are well past their used by dates especially Sting who would be classed as a senior citizen in most countries.
> 
> Same old AEW...zzzz


You're as predictable as a Hulk Hogan match buddy lol. I'm honestly shocked I was engaged with a wrestling match for 60 minutes


----------



## The_Great_One21

That ending was absolute trash ffs

All night they were promoting TK announcing a match… so what in kayfabe he knew MJF would win… then FTR would go to the ring… then Sting and Darby would jump them… then MJF and FTR would get the better of them so CM Punk would have to come to even the odds? Fucking hell who books this trash.

Hangman vs Bryan… good match. Other than yet again AEW just completely ignores the rules. Hangman was out on the outside for 4 fucking minutes and the ref just decided not to do the 10 count. In fact he decided to count to 5… then stop. And Bryan decided to just do nothing and let Hangman recover for those 4 minutes. 4 minutes which coincided with a comeercial break and funnily enough the very second they come back from commercial break Bryan then decided to go after Hangman with everything he has… Again, who books this shite.

edit: Young Bucks saying they’ll end Sue’s career had been laughing can’t lie


----------



## .christopher.

Tell it like it is said:


> Shout out to that guy with the Cornette is out touch sign.


The guy doesn't deserve a shout out because he contradicts himself.

I've noticed that for someone called "Tell it like it is", you never do tell it like it is.


----------



## CovidFan

That guy with the Cornette sign was an embarrassing mark thinking he was so clever. Had that sign, another about Bischoff and Meltzer, and another that read "Vince killing more careers than Covid". Maybe he was a plant by Tony


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Meh - didn’t enjoy that

5/10

title match was great, needed a winner

rest of the show couldn’t match up and fell flat

if the show was turned upside down - MJF opening etc etc / title match main eventing it would‘ve likely been 9/10


----------



## Tell it like it is

.christopher. said:


> The guy doesn't deserve a shout out because he contradicts himself.
> 
> I've noticed that for someone called "Tell it like it is", you never do tell it like it is.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Also sitting at the bar that they are supposed to show up to


Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the first time I've even read the results in a little while.
> 
> - 60 minute match on TV in 2021 is stupid but Tony Khan probably marks for old NWA so here it is
> 
> - The Young Bucks saying they'll end Sue's (Trent's mum) career so more comedy bullshit.
> 
> - Malakai Black doing what seems to be a WWE style vignette
> 
> - Show ends with 4 WWE guys and 2 AEW guys brawling. Two of the four WWE guys are well past their used by dates especially Sting who would be classed as a senior citizen in most countries.
> 
> Same old AEW...zzzz


Dub bad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> Also sitting at the bar that they are supposed to show up to
> 
> 
> Dub bad.


Nice bait. Why not try and debate me?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nice bait. Why not try and debate me?


debait?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DammitChrist said:


> Plenty of people that tune in to see wrestling actually WANT to watch wrestling matches.
> 
> Gee, go figure.


What!?! People watch wrestling for the actual wrestling, who knew


----------



## Brittburgh

AEW are getting a little sloppy with their booking.
Omega vs Danielson being a draw makes sense as we all knew Kenny was going on hiatus to deal with injuries.
They were building a new long term story line between the two or so it seemed (which makes sense since the Hangman-Omega long term feud is finished)
but the draw last night made no sense.
Bryan Danielson had to carry the match since Hangman looked knackered from ten minutes in til the end.
Hangman should have defended the title against a midcard opponent so he had at least one win as champ going into this feud


----------



## Erik.

Danielson faking the yes chant with a middle finger to the crowd and then taunting Hangman with one-legged jumping jacks like forty five minutes into the match was brilliant by the way. 

Heel Danielson is the wrestler I didn't know I needed in AEW.


----------



## Stylebender

The Bryan/Hangman match was great BUT I think it was a waste having it on dynamite for many reasons. We only got what 2 more matches, no promos, no nothing for the rest of the show. And then towards the end when the lights went out I was really expecting Bray or some shit but we get Sting... So disappointed in this show. Didnt live up to the hype for me.


----------



## Jedah

What a show.

1. Wow. That's all I can say. Holy shit. Not a fan of the ending but they obviously want to drag this thing out. It's making me think they're going to do the Omega/Okada rule of 2/3 falls with no time limit.

The show did a decent job of following up through the next hour.

2. Cole/Bucks/Fish promo. Whatever. I have to say that a lot of the excitement around Cole has fizzled because of his being part of the elite. He should have a high profile feud. This shit with those dorks known as Best Friends isn't gonna work.

3. More good stuff with Wardlow. They're doing a good job of getting him over before they pull the trigger. "When?" is the question.

4. Nice promo with Black. Hopefully this is the start of a much-needed rebuild. It really is a shame. He should have been a huge threat to Hangman by now but, as some people here predicted from the very beginning, he lost all his juice in the Cody Quagmire.

5. Hikaru Shida and Serena Deeb should just fight forever. They'll probably take a break for a while, but we need to see them in a stipulation match sooner or later.

6. MJF wins again as he should. He should not drop the ring until he becomes champion. I was wondering where Sting and Darby were. Good to see them back against someone that isn't the Gunn Club. The six man should be fun.


----------



## CM Dunk05

As soon as I heard Justin Roberts say 30 minutes remaining I knew it would be a draw. Was pretty bored watching the match tbh. Obviously Kyle o’reily coming in next week - Yet another bland wrestler.

Very underwhelmed with AEW at the moment.


----------



## .christopher.

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 113329


Pretty much my reaction when I read your dumb posts.

"Tell it like it is". Yeah, sit down.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471311787203215367


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman vs. Danielson is currently at 9.45 on Cagematch, the 11th highest of the 2020s. Only the 4th highest from AEW, showing the depth of great matches this promotion is building.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk/Sting/Allin vs MJF/FTR is 3-on-3, but there is Spears and Wardlow as a sure eventuality. A spot for Dem Boys to debut in the match afterbirth?


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> Punk/Sting/Allin vs MJF/FTR is 3-on-3, but there is Spears and Wardlow as a sure eventuality. A spot for Dem Boys to debut in the match afterbirth?


Highly likely, I'd say.


----------



## bdon

JasmineAEW said:


> WHY do you care about drawing ”new fans”? You’re not Tony Khan. You’re not TNT. You’re simply a fan (if even that).


I genuinely don’t understand that. Does having more fans make the product more enjoyable? Do you need to run with the pack, @PhenomenalOne11 ?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471513110007754752
LoNg MaTcHeS DoN't DrAw


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471513110007754752
> LoNg MaTcHeS DoN't DrAw


Long matches don’t draw as we see with Moxley and Hager.

Kenny Omega doing long matches and/or gimmick matches going long draw well.


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai on debut vs. now. The corruption has spread. His character lore is very interesting.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471513110007754752
> LoNg MaTcHeS DoN't DrAw


I will add to this because I do think there are some valid criticism about the draw last night. First off, I liked the match and thought the ending was well timed and set up a shorter match for Revolution. However, what took an hour could have been done in 30 minutes. I get why they have 60 minute time limits for title matches, but on TV it felt a bit long and drawn out. Also, it was pretty predictable. They only had 4 matches announced for the show and one of them was a squash. Something was up once they start the show with the match and it seemed like Bryan/Hangman we're avoiding their bigger moves until the last 15 minutes.

With all that said, for a person like me who likes exciting matches, I enjoyed the hell out of it. It was Hangman's best match since the tag title match at Revolution 2020.

To the rest of the show:
Shida/Deeb: Would have been match of the night on most shows, but I didn't like the finish. Deeb is supposed to be a technical and smart wrestler.

Wardlow/Sydal: Did exactly what it needed too. Every week I am getting more excited to see Spears get his shit wrecked by Wardlow.

Black vignette: Love it. Thankfully you can see how creative he is when Cody isn't around. Also, Brody King is perfect for this role.

Varsity Blondes promo: Griff Garrison cut a good promo here. That surprised me a lot.

Main event: Decent match. I actually like that Dante was trying every move he had to win the ring. Made it feel like it mattered. I hated the ending though. MJF could win on his own, Starks wasn't necessary.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Long matches don’t draw as we see with Moxley and Hager.
> 
> Kenny Omega doing long matches and/or gimmick matches going long draw well.


I think the general consensus was that Moxley vs Hager was a boring match. Plus, this was one of the first no-crowd Dynamites, so we were still getting used to those


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> I think the general consensus was that Moxley vs Hager was a boring match. Plus, this was one of the first no-crowd Dynamites, so we were still getting used to those


Nope. No, no, no.

I’m sticking with Kenny “The God of Pro-Wrestking” Omega as my excuse, and no logic will invade my mind.

Trying to be one of the cool kids at WF. Lol


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Nope. No, no, no.
> 
> I’m sticking with Kenny “The God of Pro-Wrestking” Omega as my excuse, and no logic will invade my mind.
> 
> Trying to be one of the cool kids at WF. Lol


LOL now that everyone else hates Cody too gotta tweak the gimmick a bit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I genuinely don’t understand that. Does having more fans make the product more enjoyable? Do you need to run with the pack, @PhenomenalOne11 ?


Phenomenal really loves popular programming

which makes it weird that he loves NXT 2.0


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Phenomenal really loves popular programming
> 
> which makes it weird that he loves NXT 2.0


Rick Steiner’s kid has them “sexy” muscles.


----------



## MaseMan

I get why some didn't, but I enjoyed the heck out of the World Title match. Tremendous pacing and psychology throughout.

In my heart, I wanted Hangman to get the win right before the time limit expired. In my heart, I know this was probably the best decision for business. Hangman and Danielson will have their rematch at the next PPV and it will be something I'll look forward to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MaseMan said:


> I get why some didn't, but I enjoyed the heck out of the World Title match. Tremendous pacing and psychology throughout.
> 
> In my heart, I wanted Hangman to get the win right before the time limit expired. In my heart, I know this was probably the best decision for business. Hangman and Danielson will have their rematch at the next PPV and it will be something I'll look forward to.


i hope they go with a 'Danielson goes back of the line' thing - he can climb the rankings from here and challenge again in 6 months

ideally someone else faces Hangman at revolution


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ideally someone else faces Hangman at revolution












Hopefully Peter Avalon. It's his time.

Pouring one out for the homie @$Dolladrew$.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope they go with a 'Danielson goes back of the line' thing - he can climb the rankings from here and challenge again in 6 months
> 
> ideally someone else faces Hangman at revolution


Conveniently the rankings reset on the 1st January.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Conveniently the rankings reset on the 1st January.


ahhh, so true

Hangman v Cole would be interesting

or v Jericho where he finally beats him


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I almost didn't recognize @Erik., those sexy eyebrows, chiseled jaw, luscious lips, could it be Wardlow? Indeed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> I almost didn't recognize @Erik., those sexy eyebrows, chiseled jaw, luscious lips, could it be Wardlow? Indeed.


it looks like Bray Wardlow somehow 

like a mix


----------



## Erik.

Big Booty Bex said:


> I almost didn't recognize @Erik., those sexy eyebrows, chiseled jaw, luscious lips, could it be Wardlow? Indeed.


That's Wardog to you.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it looks like Bray Wardlow somehow
> 
> like a mix


It also looks like Jason Momoa.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Erik. said:


> That's Wardog to you.












Anything you say, big sexy.


----------



## Geeee

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113347
> 
> 
> Hopefully Peter Avalon. It's his time.
> 
> Pouring one out for the homie @$Dolladrew$.


I get the feeling there are some posters here who would keel over immediately if Hangman faced Peter Avalon and it went longer than 3 minutes


----------



## Garmonbozia

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ideally someone else faces Hangman at revolution


It's HOOK's time.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Geeee said:


> I get the feeling there are some posters here who would keel over immediately if Hangman faced Peter Avalon and it went longer than 3 minutes


Now Khan needs to do it. Peter Avalon and Hangman to a 30 minute draw.


----------



## thorn123

That was simply a very good episode 8/10.

If you don’t like that you don’t like pro wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

I thought he might go above 5 for it, but Meltzer gave Danielson vs. Hangman 5*. Commercials impacted it enough for him to not go higher. Luckily, us with FITE TV got to watch this special match without any interruptions.


----------



## Jbardo37

3venflow said:


> I thought he might go above 5 for it, but Meltzer gave Danielson vs. Hangman 5*. Commercials impacted it enough for him to not go higher. Luckily, us with FITE TV got to watch this special match without any interruptions.


Having FITE TV meaning we don’t get commercials during matches is a god send.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471902231536582657


----------



## RiverFenix

Assuming they save Punk vs MJF to Revolution, Hangman could have a secondary level challenger that is a foregone conclusion win for him. Like Moxley vs Hager. Could do a PAC vs Hangman run back. Though I might do that program at Battle of the Belts, before PAC potentially goes House of Black. Easy story there for the title shot explanation. 

Adam Page vs Christian Cage at Revolution would be fine by me. Punk vs MJF is the marquee match PPV seller, and put on a strong tag title match, potentially in addition to something like FTR vs Dem Boys in a loser leave town match. 

YB vs reDragon will probably be slow walked. But any combination of Lucha Brothers defending against YB (in a three way or something), Ortiz/Santana, reDragon would be a banger with there being a real chance for a title change.

With FTR reportedly having contracts up and Dem Boys being indie lifers they could be in for a short stint so real drama there would be who is finished (for time being or forever) with AEW. If FTR really wants IWGP Tag Title they might need to sign on with NJPW for a short stint and could leave AEW as a result.


----------

